# *ProLine BowStrings*



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Been answering everyones PMs, emails, and trying to return all the phone calls!! :0
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

TTT for ProLine!


----------



## goofy2788

Hey Joe, let me bump this back up for you...I'm still waiting my my 09, as soon as I get it I'll come give you a visit...hey you need to come over to Ao sometime this weekend...we got the indoor range built...it's pretty sweet!!!!


Also, You need to talk to Andy...we've been talking about being a dealer.:wink:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hey!
Pm me with a number up there. I will give Andy a call.

I will be out of town this weekend. But I might be able to swing by soon


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

TTT

That's where ProLine Bowstrings should stay!

Awesome Strings, Excellent service and quality.

Second to none! The best IMO.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks Grey Squirrel !! !!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Back up to the top we go!


----------



## grey squirrel

*ttt*

Up, Up and Away

>>>------------------>


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks everyone that has been sending Emails, and PMs. Enjoy talking with everyone.


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

Keepin' ProLine at the top, where they deserve to be!


----------



## SAMMYR337

Top spot for top string


----------



## SAMMYR337

Thanks Joe and back to the top for # 1 product


----------



## whitetail25

Back to the top for awesome strings.. check them out!!!!!:wink:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

Yeah, if your gonna shoot, shoot the best!

To the top with ProLine!


----------



## Fire&Ice

You will be shooting like a pro with Proline!!
























Or at least you will have the best strings!!!! LOL


----------



## goldtip45

*proline*

a tip of the hat to joe at proline for making a exceptional set of strings for my elite500! anyone needing a set you owe it to yourself to check joe out for sure.:darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel

goldtip45 said:


> a tip of the hat to joe at proline for making a exceptional set of strings for my elite500! anyone needing a set you owe it to yourself to check joe out for sure.:darkbeer:


Yeah, treat your bow with the best.....get ProLine!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

FYI.
Our main thread in the classifieds should be back and going tomorrow. 
We are becoming a sponsor of archerytalk, and just have to get a few things going. 
PM me if you need me

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Keep the best at the top!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

G:teeth:et ya some strings!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

ProLine BowStrings is officially a sponsor of Archerytalk.com and Proud of it 

Thanks everyone for all the support

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## goofy2788

That's awesome news Joe....I'm glad to be a member of the Proline Team:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeah!*



goofy2788 said:


> That's awesome news Joe....I'm glad to be a member of the Proline Team:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Same here!
Way to go Joe!

To the Top with ProLine!


----------



## goofy2788

grey squirrel said:


> Same here!
> Way to go Joe!
> 
> *To the Top with ProLine*!


I think we need to change that to On the Top with Proline


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeah......*

I agree! :darkbeer:


----------



## whitetail25

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings is officially a sponsor of Archerytalk.com and Proud of it
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Great news Joe!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Make sure everyone Clicks on our thread Link to our thread here on Archerytalk.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=782477

Website: WWW.ProLineBowStrings.COM :teeth:


----------



## Bowbuster

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings is officially a sponsor of Archerytalk.com and Proud of it
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


That's awesome Joe, glad to here it.........:thumbs_up


----------



## Fire&Ice

Bump for the new sponsor of Archerytalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Alright everyone has to check out my banner on the Sponsors page...:teeth:
It looks great. 
GO to View Sponsors, and then scroll down on the right side to our Banner.

Big thanks to NOV RUT, he got that banner all done up and the sponsorship going for me. Thanks!! Looks great!!


----------



## nolejoel

jusrt got a set of your strings and cables, they look awesome!!!!! I am looking forward to shooting your strings:teeth::teeth:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That is awesome, glad to hear that you like them.
Throw some pics up 

Thanks again

Joe


----------



## Fire&Ice

Yes you did. Lets see some pics when you get them on. My wife likes the Sight on her bow



nolejoel said:


> jusrt got a set of your strings and cables, they look awesome!!!!! I am looking forward to shooting your strings:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Morning bump :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowbuster

TTT for ProLine.....................:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Something exciting this weekend...


----------



## goofy2788

*ProLine* said:


> Something exciting this weekend...


Ok, that's just not fair....



Hey, I'm going to Louisville this weekend, I'll try to catch up with you next week. let me know what times you'll be at the building on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## grey squirrel

*cool*



*ProLine* said:


> Something exciting this weekend...


Can't wait to find out what is exciting this weekend.


----------



## Bowbuster

grey squirrel said:


> Can't wait to find out what is exciting this weekend.


You don't know already??? Man are you gonna be surprised, it's awesome and I mean Awesome with a capital "A"..:wink::beer::darkbeer:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yea,*

Yea, I think I might know............


----------



## Fire&Ice

:idea1::shhh::set1_fishing::lol3:


----------



## Montana girl

I cannot wait to order up a new string for my bow!! Thanks again 
Wendy


----------



## Dierte

So what's going on this weekend. Btw-Have you sent out contracts yet?


----------



## Fire&Ice

I know but i cant tell :zip: :tongue:

But i will say this it's worth the wait!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Man this is killing me...


Fire&Ice said:


> I know but i cant tell :zip: :tongue:
> 
> But i will say this it's worth the wait!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Dierte

Fire&Ice said:


> I know but i cant tell :zip: :tongue:
> 
> But i will say this it's worth the wait!:wink::thumbs_up


How long of a wait?:tongue:


----------



## Bowbuster

Fire&Ice said:


> I know but i cant tell :zip: :tongue:
> 
> But i will say this it's worth the wait!:wink::thumbs_up


Man for the ones that don't know, it's gots to B killing them....... 

:secret: Is everything still a go?:darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Man, I wish I knew...:mg:

P.s. All staff shooters.. I sent out the contracts.. Regular mail. So they should start sneaking in soon..


----------



## Fire&Ice

Make all your friends :greenwithenvy: when you get-->


----------



## Dierte

so what's going on? Someone please drop a hint:secret:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hint...??
Hmmm... Well...ahhh...Yea.
How about I just tell the entire deal.............Tomorrow :shade:
Just got to get a few things finished, and hopefully be able to share with everyone tomorrow. Nothing like, OH MY GEEZe...but its still pretty exciting for us, and the customers..


----------



## Fire&Ice

It has to do with Archery:secret:




Dierte said:


> so what's going on? Someone please drop a hint:secret:


----------



## whitetail25

Thats just not right...:sad:


----------



## goldtip45

*come on JOE!*

LET THE STRING OUT OF THE BAG:mg:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Hey the Boss said to keep the Bag tied shut, and i used Proline strings to tie it and we all know how well them Hold...LOL


----------



## Bowbuster

Fire&Ice said:


> It has to do with Archery:secret:


And even Archery shooting...............:darkbeer:


----------



## Dierte

tick tock


----------



## Bowbuster

Bump................


----------



## grey squirrel

*Sweet*

Is today the Big day? :darkbeer:


----------



## Dierte

grey squirrel said:


> Is today the Big day? :darkbeer:


supposed to be


----------



## grey squirrel

*Oh Yeah!*

Oh Yeah!

Everyone needs to check out the classifieds section for strings...................

Sweet new series from ProLine!!!!!

First class as always!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*

***Introducing**
Streak-Freaks
By
ProLine BowStrings
*
The *Streak-Freaks* is something that we have taken to a new level... Creating a special formula to work amazingly with this product.
The style itself has been used over the years by Custom String Manufactures.. BUT, we have taken a style, and made it into perfection, and a full Process.
What makes this so unique, is that we took our normal string manufacturing formulas that we have created, tweaked, tested, tweaked, and tested some more..
As you all know, at *ProLine BowStrings*, we strive for perfection, and this is what we do...strings..strings..strings!
So now we are offering two styles.
*ProLine BowStrings* and Also, *Streak-Freaks by ProLine BowStrings*.

So now that crazy, goofy, business talk is out of the way...
Introducing
!!!!!!!!!! *Streak-Freaks by ProLine BowStrings*!!!!!!!

*String/Cables built with 452x BCY material, Served with .014" Halo. 62xs Center,.021.
-22 Strands of a dominant color
-2 Strands of a minor color
*You can choose what ever colors you would like, as we offer every color offered by BCY. The best way for colors, are a dark color, and a bright color. Two dull colors sorta fade in...*

We will be having Decals, limb stickers, banners, the whole nine yards. Hopefully we will have the shirts and hats going soon as well.

The center of the string will be tagged for you, so no searching for center of the string.

The best part, *NO PRICE CHANGE*!!! None. $70 to your door!!


The Logo, its a *crazy* human skull, with some *crazy* antlers.. *Fangs*..Its *sick*, its *freaky*... It Is *Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings.*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Logo Courtesy of JCmorgan, owner of Pathfinder Arrow wraps. He does custom arrow wraps, decals, stickers, banners, etc. He is also the owner of a full running Pro shop, and does amazing work.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Streak-Freaks, by ProLine BowStrings*

Hope everyone enjoys the Streak-Freaks by ProLine BowStrings...


----------



## jereast12

*Sweet*

Joe, killer "streak-freaks" I think red with a streak of white would look amazing:wink: you make a set let me know i would like to see what they would look like .... good job


----------



## coop1212

pm sent


----------



## Dierte

pretty cool, of course I just put my new strigns from you on this week. Oh well. If I remember correctly, is there a place the we can get proline apparel at?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I am in the midst of getting new apparel in. Hats, shirts, sweatshirts, beanies..whatever we can do. The apparel will be for both the ProLine BowStrings, and also the Streak-Freaks.
If you PM ToughantlerTees here on AT, he can get everyone hooked up with some gear. 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## whitetail25

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

They look pretty cool! I bet they look even better on a bow!!!!


----------



## Bowbuster

Man those look sweet, awesome work Joe........ They are going on my bow for sure!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Oh Yeah,*



*ProLine* said:


> I am in the midst of getting new apparel in. Hats, shirts, sweatshirts, beanies..whatever we can do. The apparel will be for both the ProLine BowStrings, and also the Streak-Freaks.
> If you PM ToughantlerTees here on AT, he can get everyone hooked up with some gear.
> 
> Thanks everyone!!



Sweet!


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeah,*



Fire&Ice said:


> They look pretty cool! I bet they look even better on a bow!!!!


My new X-force will be sporting some Streak-Freaks soon!


----------



## FORCE43




----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

TTT for ProLine and the new series Streak Freaks!!!


----------



## BreakingTheBend

Aside from them looking very cool, do they perform any different?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Their still made of the finest materials. 24 strands of 452x, served with Halo serving, and center serving is 62xs.
Performance remains the same. They are made slightly different than our normal sets, but there is not a performance gain..Only reason that they are made slightly different is to keep an equal strand tension.


----------



## Fire&Ice

And they look SWEET, With these your "streak" color really stands out where some of the other colors combos blend in............


----------->







<------------------------


----------



## Fire&Ice

Make all you Freinds :greenwithenvy: when you get Streak Freaks from







$70 TYD!! :thumbs_up


----------



## grey squirrel

*Bump*

Bump for a top product!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Awesome!!!*

Those look GREAT Joe! As soon as my paperwork gets here I am sending my order in for 2 sets of those bad boys! Black & Green for the Katera and Blue and Orange for the Ultra-Elite.
I think I can get these to sell like hotcakes out here!:shade:


----------



## grey squirrel

*Bump*

:bump2:


----------



## *ProLine*Alana

*Yeip*

Looking good Joe!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

come join the Proline Group

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

TTT for a Top Product!


----------



## Fig28

How can you say it is at a new level? My nephew has had these strings like that done for about 9 months now.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks everyone, We have a social group going on here on AT as well. Go to my profile and you can click on it as well and join.
Thanks!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Good Morning !


----------



## Bowbuster

Good morning to you as well......


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Good morning as well....


----------



## Fire&Ice

XXXXXXXXXX***********







**********XXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeip*

Yeip 
ProLine to the top!


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Just keepin' Joe busy! 

If your thinkin' about custom strings, you can't go wrong with ProLine!


----------



## grey squirrel

grey squirrel said:


> Just keepin' Joe busy!
> 
> If your thinkin' about custom strings, you can't go wrong with ProLine!


Yeip!


----------



## Fire&Ice

No Rest for the best!!!


----------



## goldtip45

*strings and cables*

proline all the way.awesome strings for a awesome price. joe stands behind his work 100%. thanks JOE:teeth:


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice

Shoot like a Pro with "Proline"


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

ProLine, the only way to go!


----------



## jereast12

to the top for a top product


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Yo Joe!*

I'm feelin' FREAKY :rock-on: so I need some StringFreak strings to even me out. :bounce:


----------



## Montana girl

WOW!! The Streak Freak strings look great!! I really Like the blue with pink.:teeth:


----------



## Fire&Ice

come join the Proline Group

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

True Predator camo colors!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine* said:


>


Those colors look awesome together!
Great job Joe, keep up the good work!

If you need slings, you need ProLine's!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks guys!


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

Need strings? Get the best there is.........ProLine!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Make your friends :greenwithenvy: when you get --->


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hoping to have a few more special offerings from ProLine BowStrings here soon.
We are continuously working on items and styles, techniques, to make our work better and better, and offer more to our customers!
We appreciate each and every one of you.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Montana girl

OMG!!! The string is WONDERFULL!!!!!! That is the sweetest string i have ever seen... Cant wait to put it on the blue X force!! Proline Bowstrings ROCKS!!


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeip*

Yeip..........
Keep up the great work Joe!!

Need strings..........?
Get you some ProLine's.........!

Top quality and the customer service is great!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks guys!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hope everyone is enjoying your ProLine BowStrings!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Streak-Freaks Unleashed!! 
Major-Black
Minor-Sunset Orange


----------



## Fire&Ice

Easter morning bump


----------



## Bowbuster

Morning all, hope all is well.. My puter is down at home so I havent been on much, soon as it's back up i will catch up......:thumb:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well I decided to spend part of my Easter Sunday making some samples up for everyone to check out.
You don't see speckled colors as often as the solids so I figure I would show a few of my favorite.
Solid colors with Speck White/black


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Red


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Kiwi


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Purple


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yellow


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Blue


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Green


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flrange


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

MT.Berry


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Teal


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Flo.Pink


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Purple


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## Fire&Ice

Most people color Easter eggs....But Joe plays with String colors......you can tell Joe that you really love making strings.

Your great quality and service just shows how much you care!!!

I am prould to know that I sell and rep for such a great company.

www.prolinebowstrings.com

Thank you


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Just doing what we do....because thats what we do, and how we do...LOL


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Just doing what we do....because thats what we do, and how we do...LOL


And let me add that alot of people "love what you do"! :shade:


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

We sure do appreciate everyone that enjoys the craftsmanship that we do here.

Einstein, has the science of string making...


----------



## SAMMYR337

Joe you are the man those strings are a thing of pure beauty. now lets get you back to the top.


----------



## FORCE43

ttt


----------



## jereast12

ttt


----------



## Fire&Ice

To the top for the top string builder


----------



## Fire&Ice

bump for


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

There is a reason we stay sooo busy.....
Quality = Customers..... :wink:


----------



## Dierte

ttt


----------



## NJBowHunter85

Hey Proline Just stoppin by to throw you a bump.


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Best on the market!*

TTT for Joe and ProLine. Awesome guy, awesome product! Can't wait to see what color combo you came up with for me.......impatiently waiting:wink:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Morning Bump

Great day to get new Strings:thumbs_up


----------



## grey squirrel

*Yeip*

Anyday is a great day with a set of ProLines!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Be sure to check out the Streak freak line...they are some of the best looking strings yet.


----------



## tbirdrunner

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Get your bow Streak-Freaked, or ProLined!!!! You will love these things!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Joe!*



*ProLine* said:


>


I need a set just like these for my Ultra-elite!!! PM me and I will get you specs. Also need to get a set made for my sons Drenalin....


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We can do that!


----------



## Montana girl

* What a cool string!! I bet it would look great on a Blue Bow :wink: Thanks again for the great string!! *


----------



## Bowbuster

Computer is fixed, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwww, finally!!!!!!

I will be calling you this week Joe on a new string for my general. I leave for Manitoba at the end of may for a bear hunt and want to make sure I got time to get it all set up....:thumb:


----------



## Bowbuster

TTT where did everyone go??


----------



## grey squirrel

*ProLine*

Want the best string for that great bow? Get ProLine!
You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Fire&Ice

YEIP


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## Fire&Ice

sat morning bump


----------



## grey squirrel

*Ttt*

ProLine Bowstrings .......

Quality, dependability, great customer service......

Get ya some strings from the "einstein" of string making...you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Need String/cables...............then you need to get some Prolines!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks guys...


----------



## Bowbuster

Morning bump............
My Proline's are going on this week, pics to follow............:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'll be sharing pics soon enough.... enjoy enjoy...


----------



## Bowbuster

TTT for Joe..............


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Were having great turn around times. The orders are rolling in!

Our new shop, is underway, still getting it together, we will be moved in on June 1st.

Hope everyone is enjoying their ProLine BowStrings!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## treeman65

Well mine have been on for a week so far I have probably shoot 300 arrows with them.These strings are by far the best strings I have ever had in my opinion they are better than everything else out there.


----------



## Fire&Ice

treeman65 said:


> Well mine have been on for a week so far I have probably shoot 300 arrows with them.These strings are by far the best strings I have ever had in my opinion they are better than everything else out there.


I would have to agree!

I have over 3,000 shots with mine. they Look like new!


----------



## treeman65

Fire&Ice said:


> I would have to agree!
> 
> I have over 3,000 shots with mine. they Look like new!


 I had several people look at then at the shoot this weekend and said they are going to try them next time they need strings.


----------



## Montana girl

I have shot my string in RAIN, SNOW, and the heat, and i have had NO problems!!! Proline makes the BEST strings


----------



## vonasemj

*Here are some streak freak pics for ya Joe*

After a little issue, and Joe promptly taking care of it, I finally have my full set of Streak Freaks. They look awesome! They are dark brown and flo. green with white halo. I think it really sets off the Realtree HD Green. I still have to get it all timed up and within spec, but I couldn't wait to post some pics.


----------



## Bowbuster

vonasemj said:


> After a little issue, and Joe promptly taking care of it, I finally have my full set of Streak Freaks. They look awesome! They are dark brown and flo. green with white halo. I think it really sets off the Realtree HD Green. I still have to get it all timed up and within spec, but I couldn't wait to post some pics.


Looks awesome man, that is a sweet shooting rig right there.......:thumb:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Gotta love them Streak-Freaks!!
Great looking rig!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nicelooking rigs!


----------



## Fire&Ice

up up and away


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hopefully I'll get this pic thing figured out soon...
Its killing me not being able to show everyone pics....


----------



## Fire&Ice

Back to the top weeeee go


----------



## Montana girl

That is a great lookin string... and CONGRATS on the new building!!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Pics


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## Big Timber

Those strings make me hungry for Skittles.


----------



## Fire&Ice

Big Timber said:


> Those strings make me hungry for Skittles.




Well if you order we will send you a pack.........


----------



## Big Timber

Fire&Ice said:


> Well if you order we will send you a pack.........


lol...Im planning on it! Just have to wear out my current strings....im VERY close though!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

LOL, yeip we can do the pack of skittles, no problem!! 

Thanks for getting those pics up for me Jeff


----------



## Bowbuster

Back from Canada and my strings were sitting there waiting for me, they look awesome Joe.. I will post some pics once I get them on my rig....:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice




----------



## jereast12

The best Strings should be on top...... so TTT you go


----------



## jereast12

pm sent joe


----------



## Fire&Ice

Great Day to order some great Strings from Proline!


----------



## Thrawn

Ttt


----------



## jereast12

TTT for my man joe


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks guys! 
Everyone be sure to check out our thread in the classifieds, tons of pictures on it.


----------



## Fire&Ice

bump it up


----------



## Fire&Ice

*When you Need Strings you owe it to your Bow to get it some Proline Strings!*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keeping us busy... Too many sets to count today


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*So many posts......*

So many posts to keep up top for the best string company (and best guy around) ProLine! Lets keep em to the top so he can stay busy doin the string thing!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Up up and away!*

Keepin this in sight!


----------



## Fire&Ice

Noway it never ends with how good Proline and Crew are to the Archery world!!


Check this out

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=954450


----------



## Bowbuster

*ttt*

Bump for an awesome string and company........:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice

up up and away


----------



## cartman308

There's guys are awesome! I gave them my idea and gave them artistic freedom on the color combo! They NAILED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy

*Best of the best!*

You wont find a harder working, both physical and customer service, than Joe and ProLine! They make sure it's what you want and how you want it! And I think he's a little psychic when it comes to color combo's!!!!:mg:


----------



## 10ptkicker

great guy to deal with!!

mike


----------



## Montana girl

I got my string today!! SWEET!! Thanks Joe!! It looks amazing, I will post some Pics when i get it put on!! THanks again!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

WOW, found this one waaaayyy back. Forgot all about it.
Lets go ahead and keep it to the front


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ordering:

Visit our website at, 

www.ProLineBowStrings.com
or
Call us at,
513-259-3738

Thank you everyone!


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ordering:

Visit our website at,

www.ProLineBowStrings.com
or
Call us at,
513-259-3738

Thank you everyone!


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top for Joe


----------



## whitetail25

Joe did a fine job on my strings.. Here is my Accomplice and Exceed 300.. All I can say is WOW!!!!!Thanks Proline....


----------



## Fire&Ice

WOW them look sweet!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Those do look great! Bet they shoot just as good! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keep this to the front for me while I'm in Georgia!!!

*To place an order:

Visit our website
www.ProLineBowStrings.com
Or
Call us at
513-259-3738*

I will not be able to answer PMs or emails until Monday as I am in Georgia for an ASA event.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## whitetail25

:darkbeer:Up for the night...


----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## bowman_77

back to the top


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip!


----------



## Fire&Ice

:bump2:


----------



## Fire&Ice

As the boss says "YEIP"


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

wellllll.......... YEIP!!!! Lol


----------



## treeman65

Joe want is the grey loop material that you gave me with my strings?This is the best loop material I have ever used.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We use all BCY products exclusively.. 

So the D-Loop material that we send out is BCY D-Braid.
Its very thin and pliable as well as durable.
Its a great D-Loop material. 

BCY all the WAY!!! 

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## japple

have you used any of the new bcy material? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yes we have done some very very extensive testing with the material. We do testing with every material that comes out, before it comes out usually Lol. 

Our testing includes building in many different techniques to try and get the best results out of that material.
Then we do tension test on each of those techniques.
High loads, Low loads. Extended Loads. Etc...

With the BCY Trophy Material, we have not seen a performance difference as far as tension testing compared to 452x...
The main thing with the new material is that it is suppose to be more durable. Which it may be....
But we have test bows with 452x that have over 40,000 shots on them now, and still with great results. Now these test bows are in a controlled enviroment so no outside interferences can happen.
The Test bow with the Trophy material has Just over 16,000 Shots at this time..
We record every 1,000 shots, the results and if any new wear has occured... So far the track record is right there with 452x.

So I don't see much advantage coming from the Trophy material as of yet.

I do see one disadvantage, and that is the fact that it is larger diameter, which makes me have to drop my strand count to have the correct overall diameter to fit cam grooves.
Lower strand counts results in a looser bundle for your string. And when you split that bundle,two different colors... Its just not as stable of a string IMO.

So as of right now, we choose to use 452x material over the trophy Material.

We choose to test before we start using a material. And we do have several Months of testing on this material....and as I said, I'm not seeing any advantages....but do see one disadvantage.


----------



## AR&BOW

*ProLine* said:


> Yes we have done some very very extensive testing with the material. We do testing with every material that comes out, before it comes out usually Lol.
> 
> Our testing includes building in many different techniques to try and get the best results out of that material.
> Then we do tension test on each of those techniques.
> High loads, Low loads. Extended Loads. Etc...
> 
> With the BCY Trophy Material, we have not seen a performance difference as far as tension testing compared to 452x...
> The main thing with the new material is that it is suppose to be more durable. Which it may be....
> But we have test bows with 452x that have over 40,000 shots on them now, and still with great results. Now these test bows are in a controlled enviroment so no outside interferences can happen.
> The Test bow with the Trophy material has Just over 16,000 Shots at this time..
> We record every 1,000 shots, the results and if any new wear has occured... So far the track record is right there with 452x.
> 
> So I don't see much advantage coming from the Trophy material as of yet.
> 
> I do see one disadvantage, and that is the fact that it is larger diameter, which makes me have to drop my strand count to have the correct overall diameter to fit cam grooves.
> Lower strand counts results in a looser bundle for your string. And when you split that bundle,two different colors... Its just not as stable of a string IMO.
> 
> So as of right now, we choose to use 452x material over the trophy Material.
> 
> We choose to test before we start using a material. And we do have several Months of testing on this material....and as I said, I'm not seeing any advantages....but do see one disadvantage.


Good to know Joe. . . . Yeip!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We try to keep everyone informed!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

Great info


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks, 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Montana girl

Wow... I just love the Speck orange with orange... That is a good looking string!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Going up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keeping it up!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

*Ordering Information:

www.ProLineBowStrings.com

or call us at:
513-259-3738*

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

Up we go.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

keeping this in everyones eyes


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

_*Ordering your ProLine BowStrings...

www.ProLineBowStrings.com

or Call us at,
513-259-3738*_

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> _*Ordering your ProLine BowStrings...
> 
> www.ProLineBowStrings.com
> 
> or Call us at,
> 513-259-3738*_
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline...


----------



## reezen11

prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## Fire&Ice

Monday Morning Bump......Great day to order you some Prolines


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'd have to agree


----------



## reezen11

give joe a call and get some great strings ordered today


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That does sound correct 

Give us a call at 513-259-3738 to place an order today 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## bowman_77

Order up on them fine proline strings


----------



## reezen11

need some strings ? call today dont delay 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

UPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65

just got the set for my c4 yesterday and they look good.I am waiing for my new cam before I put them on so after it comes in I will post pictures.


----------



## migaloo

I got my new Proline strings on my Alphaburner. flo orange and flo green you can't miss em. They look and shoot great. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Fire&Ice

migaloo said:


> I got my new Proline strings on my Alphaburner. flo orange and flo green you can't miss em. They look and shoot great. Thanks Joe.


I must see pics...I may be getting a Alphaburner soon


----------



## bowman_77

Fire&Ice said:


> I must see pics...I may be getting a Alphaburner soon


yes we need pics


----------



## bowman_77

Take it to the top :wink:


----------



## reezen11

order up some excellent strings @ prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## whitetail25

Upppppp!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman_77

Order up folks


----------



## reezen11

anyone looking for great strings look no further.:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Order some Prolines...:wink:


----------



## reezen11

ttt. hate to see joe get a day off. lol:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Great work getting the Maitland strings and cables out on time!


----------



## whitetail25

Lets get this TTT!!!


----------



## KJD_0214

What kind of wait time are we loking at right now Joe? PM ME....


----------



## Fire&Ice

proline is making all of Maitland's strings and cables :thumbs_up

Look here some nice looking bows
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tPfYC4jmhI


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



BEETLE GUY said:


> Great work getting the Maitland strings and cables out on time!


Thank you


----------



## whitetail25

Get ya some strings from Proline..


----------



## bowman_77

:bump: lets get some orders in


----------



## Fire&Ice

need String/cables...then you need Proline!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I do agree


----------



## reezen11

click here to get some excellent strings' WWW.ProLineBowStrings.COM


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well good morning


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

No offense taken


----------



## whitetail25

Order up...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Ey whitetail, did you ever get your Athens bows all set up?? Wheres the pics!! Lol.


----------



## whitetail25

I think I posted them on the other thread.. I will post them here give me a few.. LOL...


----------



## whitetail25

Here ya go .. Check these babies out.. Awesome job Joe..Colors are Flo orange speckled/ Black ... Gray Speckled/Black..My Accomplice and Exceed couldnt be happier..


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Nice looking bows for sure!!! 
That exceed looks crazy slick!!!


----------



## reezen11

joe, pm sent and email. help me remember,or better yet show me a pic of them.lol


----------



## whitetail25

*ProLine* said:


> Nice looking bows for sure!!!
> That exceed looks crazy slick!!!


Thanks Joe .. Your Strings sure do complement them...LOL


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yea, the strings are "OK" I guess..... LOL:shade:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Some of the strings were making for Maitland USA


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*nice Joe*



*ProLine* said:


> Some of the strings were making for Maitland USA


is that for like 5 bows or a 100. keep up the good work

oh and bump for ya bro


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks Bro!!  Its a lot of sets... for one model... Lol


----------



## treeman65

*ProLine* said:


> Thanks Bro!!  Its a lot of sets... for one model... Lol


that is awesome


----------



## bowman_77

Here is my new set up that is waitin on some fine prolines


----------



## reezen11

go with the best go with WWW.ProLineBowStrings.COM


----------



## Jim C

I shoot mainly recurves and TNC xbows and have been tying my own strings for years. However, I know Joe, I coached Joe and I have examined his work. If I ever started shooting compounds seriously again, I'd buy from him for sure. He does good work and is an honest guy


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



Jim C said:


> I shoot mainly recurves and TNC xbows and have been tying my own strings for years. However, I know Joe, I coached Joe and I have examined his work. If I ever started shooting compounds seriously again, I'd buy from him for sure. He does good work and is an honest guy


Thank you so much Coach Coombe! Means a lot to me.
I will be back on the recurve scene soon enough, I'd love to have you back on as my coach.

Thanks again, I do appreciate more than you know.

Coach Coombe has known me for quite a while guys. He is one of the most knowledgeable people that I know when it comes to our great sport of archery. He is a great guy, great coach, and better yet a great archer.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Get your orders in...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Proline Rocks!!!:rock:


----------



## reezen11

time to order some proline strings . those who have ordered ,joe is working hard to get them built and shipped i am sure. spent 16 hours yesterday building strings


----------



## bowman_77

Them are some long hours. :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Well I managed to get 3 hours of sleep, now i'm wide eyed... back to work I go...:darkbeer:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump for ya:teeth:


----------



## ryanben1978

TTT for the best strings you can get.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keeping it in View


----------



## vftcandy

I have a friend who is looking to buy strings. I have been looking at your work for awile, awesome looking! I Have a couple questions, he is shooting a bowtech 08 allegiance. he wants an americana theme. he is thinking red and white strings with a single blue line seperating the two main colors with red or blue end servings. What is the best and most durable end serving, do you decide on what's best for each application what is the best way to order, by phone or just off the website. do you need the string and cable lengths or do you have that info. thanks for your time.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night..


----------



## Fire&Ice

Sat morning bump:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here is my new 3d rig soon to have some of the best strings/cables on AT

Hey Joe order up....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keep it up!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew...:darkbeer:


----------



## Fire&Ice

Sunday Morning ...up we go


----------



## bowman_77

:bump:


----------



## mathews xt 600

:bump:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



vftcandy said:


> I have a friend who is looking to buy strings. I have been looking at your work for awile, awesome looking! I Have a couple questions, he is shooting a bowtech 08 allegiance. he wants an americana theme. he is thinking red and white strings with a single blue line seperating the two main colors with red or blue end servings. What is the best and most durable end serving, do you decide on what's best for each application what is the best way to order, by phone or just off the website. do you need the string and cable lengths or do you have that info. thanks for your time.


PM Sent


----------



## Montana girl

*ProLine* said:


>




Thanks again for the wonderful string!! I cant wait to start shooting it!!


----------



## reezen11

keeping it at the top.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Have been taking tons of pics... going to put them all on with a big bang when I'm ready, LOL


----------



## 112half

*ProLine* said:


> Have been taking tons of pics... going to put them all on with a big bang when I'm ready, LOL


And maybe a bow pic?


----------



## whitetail25

TTT!!!!:wink:


----------



## 112half

to the top for the string man!


----------



## reezen11

and up again


----------



## bowman_77

Take it to the top :wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up^^^^


----------



## reezen11

^^^


----------



## bowman_77

one more :bump:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip!!!

Sorry guys/gals, I was away from the internet for two days.....
You should see my inbox!!!! LOL.

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

ttt.


----------



## whitetail25

night bump...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a GOOOOOOOOOOD Friday!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## 112half

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!




Joe man! Did you happen to get my bow sent out?


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

back to the top.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Joe Is sick, but wanted me to come and say hello on several threads Lol.

So hello from Joe!!

Amanda
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get better buddy!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

mathews xt 600 said:


> Get better buddy!!!!


Same here


----------



## whitetail25

Happy Easter...


----------



## reezen11

ttt get better joe you got strings to build


----------



## bowman_77

Happy Easter Proline


----------



## mathews xt 600

What a great day!!!!!


----------



## bowman_77

Back to the top :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

up again order up folks.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Get them orders in....


----------



## treeman65

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Alright, I'm sick but back to kicking butt. Everyone has been working crazy hard here still, but now I'm ready to kick it up a notch! 
Any pre-existing orders, expect them extremely soon!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Staying in everyones eyes


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

joe , where are you at?? been calling you all day.


----------



## bowman_77

Wife called me at the fire house and said I had a package in the mail. :wink:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

im still looking for joe. where is he?


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

Lets get some orders in for some great strings


----------



## bowman_77

get them orders in


----------



## reezen11

i think joe is getting caught up to all orders so lets not let him have a break.


----------



## bowman_77

thats right lets order up


----------



## vftcandy

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order up your proline strings today.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## Montana girl

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

order your strings online @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## travski

reezen11 said:


> order your strings online @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


When are the contracts coming out? I pm'ed Joe three weeks ago and still have not heard anything back, been away from the sight for a bit but would really like to get everything signed up

thanks
Travis


----------



## reezen11

travski said:


> When are the contracts coming out? I pm'ed Joe three weeks ago and still have not heard anything back, been away from the sight for a bit but would really like to get everything signed up
> 
> thanks
> Travis


sorry my friend but i have no answer for you on that ?


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey just wanted to let everyone know, we are on a 2-3 day build time right now:mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:

Ha, I know right... We have been working so hard to make this happen. We are trying our hardest to stay up on it too.

I am saying that if you order now, your looking at about7-10 days until their on your bow Maybe even quicker!

Any previous orders, will be to you by the weekend for sure

Thanks for everything everyone!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

How are ya Joe. Sent ya a pm lmk about the strings. Thanks


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline.


----------



## whitetail25

Let's keep it ttt for Proline.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keeping busy for sure, and still keep our great time lines...

513-259-3738 to order
or 
www.ProLineBowStrings.com

Don't forget to check out our thread in the classifieds, its got a few fresh pics! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Don't forget its only 2-3 day build time!!


----------



## whitetail25

*ProLine* said:


> Don't forget its only 2-3 day build time!!


Wow u can't beat that!!!!!! Get ya some strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

*Things are still movely very quickly!!

Great turn around times right now!

$75 if you call us @ 513-259-3738 to place your orders 
or 
www.ProLineBowStrings.com 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## whitetail25

Up for some awesome strings.


----------



## whitetail25

Back up.


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night.


----------



## whitetail25

Up for Proline.


----------



## whitetail25

Back up.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Sorry everyone, My AT has not been working correctly for about 2 weeks now. 

Were back on and ready to rock and roll on AT again. The orders have still been flooding in from AT but we just have not had the chance to be active on here, so were ready to be again 

Place your orders, and expect them to be shipped within 3 days.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Just keeping it in everyones eyes!!! 

Sets ship within 3 days of order time.

513-259-3738 $75


Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## BEAR FOOT

*Bump*

heres a bump for ya bro.


----------



## travski

*ProLine* said:


> Just keeping it in everyones eyes!!!
> 
> Sets ship within 3 days of order time.
> 
> 513-259-3738 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************513-259-3738******end_of_the_skype_highlighting $75
> 
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Joe ordered mine awhile back have they been sent

Thanks
Travis


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



travski said:


> Joe ordered mine awhile back have they been sent
> 
> Thanks
> Travis


Yes they have


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



BEAR FOOT said:


> heres a bump for ya bro.


Thanks dude!


----------



## travski

*ProLine* said:


> Yes they have


Awesome looking forward to them 

TTT


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Another day at ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

3 day build time guys 

$75 TYD, any bow, any colors...

Built with 452x, served in .014 Halo serving, center served with .021 62xs! 

513-259-3738

Thanks!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> 3 day build time guys
> 
> $75 TYD, any bow, any colors...
> 
> Built with 452x, served in .014 Halo serving, center served with .021 62xs!
> 
> 513-259-3738
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Yeip


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Staying on a great time line! Love it! 

Thanks everyone for your recent orders, greatly appreciate them.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Staying in View


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

good morning!!!!


----------



## proliner1

ttt


----------



## proliner1

keeping proline ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

I'm going to start posting up pics again here soon. Seems everyone like the pics when I post them up. So I will try my best to keep everyone entertained. We do so many sets a day, we get to do just about every color combo out there.

 Thanks Everyone 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## proliner1

cant wait to see them got any black and silver string pics?






*ProLine* said:


> I'm going to start posting up pics again here soon. Seems everyone like the pics when I post them up. So I will try my best to keep everyone entertained. We do so many sets a day, we get to do just about every color combo out there.
> 
> Thanks Everyone
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

ProLine BowStrings Takes 2nd and 5th at Gold Cup!

Cody Thompson-2nd Place

Keith Trail- 5th Place


----------



## proliner1

proline bowstrings takes first place in quality...:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Shout out to ProLine BowStrings Pro-Staff for 2010 so far...


Logan Wilde Wins Iowa Pro-Am

Logan Wilde Wins Arizona cup

Logan Wilde Wins Texas shoot out

Keith Trail Wins Texas ASA Pro K-50

Keith Trail Wins Augusta, GA Pro K-50

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event and set new record, Arizona Cup

Logan Wilde & Keith Trail Win Team event, Redding CA 

Here is what our staff has done over all for 2010

5 WINS

9 TOP 3

2 Team Event WINS

National Team event RECORD

2 Gold Medals in Junior World Championship

And the most recent at the Gold Cup

Silver-Cody Thompson

Keith Trail- 5th place


----------



## Montana girl

GO PROLINE!! Looks like a good year so far!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Lets just add ANOTHER 1ST PLACE WIN for Keith Trail in Pro K50, ASA London.

Yeip!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Montana girl

Way to Go Keith!! GO PROLINE!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Place your orders by calling us @ 513-259-3738 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> Place your orders by calling us @ 513-259-3738
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Going stronger than ever!! Its amazing at the orders coming in. We are still staying on our crazy fast turnaround time!!

Thanks

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Staying in everyones view!! 

Give us a call at 513-259-3738, and place your orders!

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Give Proline a call. Joe will hook u up with some awesome strings.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

That we sure can do! We have a sale going on right now, ends on the 23rd. Only $55 a set right now!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks!

Bunch of the sale orders already sent out... and literally everything before the sale of course

Keep the orders rolling in!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Up for night crew!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Orders are rolling in all morning seems like!! Awesome!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

It normally doesn't! Lol.
By this time normally, we have over 250+ orders in. Thats why we did a limit this time.. The limit may have some people not ordering though, thinking we have hit the mark.

June and July are some of the hardest months in this biz though it seems like. After July things pick up hard.

Were enjoying the orders being out so quickly though, and no long wait times. We simply wanted to throw a small sale on to show that we are back on AT full force like we used to be.
So far, everyone that is calling in is excited that we are full force on AT again... and that makes us feel great and excited too.

I can say were close to the mark, but we have pretty much all orders at least made up, if not shipped out already. 
I have truly made big changes in the last 7 months, to better our build times, and our customer service. And I believe that if anyone was to look at how smooth this sale is going, well they would agree that I have done what I said I would. 
As long as we are smooth sailing by the time we reach the mark, I will be more than happy to extend the sale with no date on it, just to a next mark. Just to prove how smooth things really are going. 

Thank you everyone, we do appreciate the orders coming in..* PAY NO ATTENTION TO THE SALE END DATE, WE WILL WAIT TILL WE HIT OUR MARK *
Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Hello everyone!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Up Up and away Yo! LOL

Come on guys, keep this in view, and lets start picture posting


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping it up...:teeth:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Always good to keep it up 

Keep the orders rolling in everyone.. We have been getting so much excitement from everyone over their strings, which is just awesome! We are here to please!

Thank you 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Get ya orders in... Were rolling with it...


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

*Place your orders by calling us @ 513-259-3738

$75 per set

Free Shipping

452x material, served in any color halo, then center served in 62xs.
All BCY color options for the materials.

Any bow, Single, hybrid, dual, Binary, shoot-through...

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings*


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keep to the top!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> *Place your orders by calling us @ 513-259-3738
> 
> $75 per set
> 
> Free Shipping
> 
> 452x material, served in any color halo, then center served in 62xs.
> All BCY color options for the materials.
> 
> Any bow, Single, hybrid, dual, Binary, shoot-through...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Yeip Yeip!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



*ProLine* said:


> *Place your orders by calling us @ 513-259-3738
> 
> $75 per set
> 
> Free Shipping
> 
> 452x material, served in any color halo, then center served in 62xs.
> All BCY color options for the materials.
> 
> Any bow, Single, hybrid, dual, Binary, shoot-through...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings*


Yeip, sure thing!


----------



## arrowblaster

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip, sure thing!


Sent you a pm


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Replied


----------



## whitetail25

Bump for some awesome strings


----------



## BEETLE GUY

Here is a set of PL strings


----------



## whitetail25

BEETLE GUY said:


> Here is a set of PL strings


Thats one sweet bow Beetle...:darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

The Maitland bows are sweet looking for sure, especially with them ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Going good!! 

Feel free to give us a call @ 513-259-3738

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Keep up!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Yeip!!


----------



## proliner1

visit www.prolinebowstrings.com and order up some hassle free strings..


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thats for sure!!


----------



## proliner1

*ProLine* said:


> Thats for sure!!


indeed it is . rock solid strings joe , and they wear like iron.


----------



## Montana girl

Great Strings, and great quality!! I will be ordering up a set after hunting season for my Nephew for his B-Day!!


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and place your order today for a set of hassle free strings that wear like iron and look simply amazing..


----------



## ryanben1978

Awesome strings and great people to deal with. TTT for the best strings out there.


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings


----------



## reezen11

order up some strings by calling .513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 . or visit the website www.prolinebowstrings.com to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## reezen11

Order proline strings and make your bow happy


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Order up! Give us a call at 513-259-3738

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mathews xt 600

going up for the best there is!!!


----------



## reezen11

back up again for proline . they cant be beat.:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

a little story for those wondering how the customer service @ proline strings is. i had a set on my reezen 7.0 that i had shot everyday for a full year . i had a small amount of serving seperation on the cam serving . i called joe to order some more strings , i told him why i needed them he said no problem i will make you a new set and get them right out to you. never cost me a penny ,even though my warranty had ran out on them. recieved the strings within 6 days of talking to him on the phone. now thats great customer service... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## primopro

*ProLine* said:


>


hey joe what colors are these


----------



## reezen11

primopro said:


> hey joe what colors are these


o.k i will give it a guess... red, silver and flame spec... just guessing though. but i think i am close... lol


----------



## reezen11

back to the top for the best strings known to man kind.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> o.k i will give it a guess... red, silver and flame spec... just guessing though. but i think i am close... lol


I would say that is a pretty good guess. :darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



reezen11 said:


> o.k i will give it a guess... red, silver and flame spec... just guessing though. but i think i am close... lol


Bingo! Lol. Correct


----------



## reezen11

*ProLine* said:


> Bingo! Lol. Correct


got lucky on that one...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> got lucky on that one...


I don't think luck had anything to do with it. :tongue:


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set .:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hunting season is almost upon us get these while you can!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

We are staying busy for sure!! 

You can really tell when what states are the closest to season... Lol.

Thanks for all the support

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> We are staying busy for sure!!
> 
> You can really tell when what states are the closest to season... Lol.
> 
> Thanks for all the support
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


:lol3: I never thought about that but I guess it would be a good indicator. :shade:


----------



## reezen11

and another bump for some awesome strings from proline. keep up the excellent work joe.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Many sleepless nights are ahead while I am waiting for my Proline strings.


----------



## reezen11

once you get them dustin you will sleep well knowing you have the best strings available on your bow


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the number to call if you want some excellent strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> once you get them dustin you will sleep well knowing you have the best strings available on your bow


I can't complain about that at all!


----------



## reezen11

75.00 for a awesome set of strings just by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> 75.00 for a awesome set of strings just by calling 513-259-3738


It doesn't get much easier then that!


----------



## reezen11

Back up for proline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Joe a call you still have plenty of time before season to put a fresh set of strings on.


----------



## reezen11

make your bow happy  with some new proline strings....


----------



## red44

PM sent reguarding an old hoyt.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

call 513-259-3738 and get your proline string set for only 75.00 a set


----------



## reezen11

regardless the type or age of your bow this is the place to get your strings. they cant be beat..


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for ya Joe..:darkbeer:


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I got to proline a gx6 today..installed a nice set of prolines on this sweet rig...another nice set Joe..I know KatMan will be happy..
gx6 60pdr,27in draw..(measuring 27 3/8in to be exact) 372gr arrow=292fps...

strings are flame and black...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great looking set up you did there Breathn, and Joe great looking strings :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check it out you don't get better then Proline.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks for all the great support guys!

Orders can be made by calling us @ 513-259-3738

$75 per set, all made from the finest BCY materials.. 24 strands of 452x, served with Halo. Center served with 62xs. 

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

great day to order some new strings for your bow and be ready for season..


----------



## whitetail25

Breathn said:


> I got to proline a gx6 today..installed a nice set of prolines on this sweet rig...another nice set Joe..I know KatMan will be happy..
> gx6 60pdr,27in draw..(measuring 27 3/8in to be exact) 372gr arrow=292fps...
> 
> strings are flame and black...


Sweeeeet!!!!! Great job....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets order some strings before season begins.


----------



## reezen11

if you want quality and are a perfectionist then you need some proline bowstrings. 513-259-3738 and order up for 75.00


----------



## 05_sprcrw

And even if you are not a perfectionist, but you like to have the best quality/value string around look no further. Give Joe a call, you will be happy you did.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget season is just around the corner pick up your proline strings today.


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

check out proline the best strings around.


----------



## reezen11

order some new prolines today .. you wont be dissapointed..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> order some new prolines today .. you wont be dissapointed..


I will second that, Joe makes a good string.


----------



## reezen11

ttt for proline :thumbs_upbowstrings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Putting Proline back on top there still is time to get your strings ordered before season starts.


----------



## reezen11

if your thinking of buying some new strings for your bow check out proline strings.nothing worse then trying to shoot and having to mess with your peep or twist the string to get yourself shooting again..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> if your thinking of buying some new strings for your bow check out proline strings.nothing worse then trying to shoot and having to mess with your peep or twist the string to get yourself shooting again..


Yep or be shooting fine and then have your string creep and your nocking point change by 3/16" like I did last night ukey:. Luckily my proline strings are on the way :wink:


----------



## reezen11

back up again for proline bow strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move proline bow strings back to the top where they belong.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline strings back to the top! Do your self a favor and get these strings you will be happy you did. 

I just had a string creep bad from another string maker. It was dialed in perfect, but now the nocking point is over 3/8" high. I had it dialed in and was stacking bh's and fp's right together. Now I am re-tuning. Luckily I have my proline's to put on so I won't have to worry about that any more. 

Dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for everyone to see the best strings around.


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the # to call and get your strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

go online to prolinebowstrings.com to get yours ordered today.


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Thanks for all the support everyone!

We do appreciate all the orders rolling in, and we appreciate all the post.

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bump for a great string.


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back at the top:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> putting proline back at the top:thumbs_up


Exactly where it belongs!


----------



## reezen11

order today dont delay. proline strings have never let me down. they are the best string i have ever used. call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com to order yours.:thumbs_up


----------



## Mrwintr

What would be the current build time on strings set right now?? Thanks


----------



## whitetail25

Up for Proline!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolionebowstrings.com


----------



## Mrwintr

Mrwintr said:


> What would be the current build time on strings set right now?? Thanks


Hello...??


----------



## reezen11

Mrwintr said:


> Hello...??


i am not sure what the lead time is at the present time. i know he is busy building and keeping up with orders.you can call 513-259-3738 miss amanda can tell you ...


----------



## *ProLine*

*yeip*

Sorry for the delay, I don't get to visit the threads daily. Always feel free to give us a call at 513-259-3738 for ordering, or questions.

Our current build time is 10-14 days

Thank you

Joe 
ProLine BowStrings




Mrwintr said:


> Hello...??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

To order you prolines today call 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Seasons getting close.. Get ya some Prolines...:wink:


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings. they are amazing strings:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in view


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Sorry I have not been on too much everyone! 

We have been staying busy, its that time of the season! 

Definately still keeping great times though for the time of season.

Thank you everyone!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings

Order: 513-259-3738 OR www.ProLineBowStrings.com


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today by calling 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put Proline back up top where it belongs.


----------



## dods2403

Thanks to proline for some awesome strings. Very impressed thus far. Cant tell you how many times I get stopped because of these things.


----------



## reezen11

very nice:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those are some very sharp strings!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



dods2403 said:


> Thanks to proline for some awesome strings. Very impressed thus far. Cant tell you how many times I get stopped because of these things.


Wow, those look great. Thank you for the pics! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

Bump for the only strings I will ever use on any of my bows


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT for a great set of strings


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> Bump for the only strings I will ever use on any of my bows


whoa !!!!!!!! where did that thumbs down come from?


----------



## whitetail25

LOL.. Back up for PROLINE......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> whoa !!!!!!!! where did that thumbs down come from?


I was wondering that myself but just rolled the punches. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move it back up for some great strings at a fair price from a great guy :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

to order your prolines call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Get your prolines ordered today your bow will thank you, mine sure did :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

Uppppppp....:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well here are the pics of my new strings at long last


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out Proline strings they are awesome.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

to order your prolines call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out these awesome strings!


----------



## reezen11

do yourself and your bow a favor and put proline strings on it.


----------



## reezen11

do what i did go to prolinebowstrings.com and enjoy some hassle free strings. these strings are simply amazing. 1000,s of shots on them now and no peep rotation, or string creep at all. thank you once again joe.


----------



## whitetail25

Lets get the best to the top... How r ya Joe...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline you won't find a set a strings any better quality period.


----------



## Montana girl

------------------------------>


----------



## reezen11

couldnt have said it better myself



05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for Proline you won't find a set a strings any better quality period.


----------



## reezen11

to order your proline strings either call 513-259-3738 or visit www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just set up my bow with 80 lb limbs and Joe these strings are great still no creep or rotation out of them. :thumbs_up. 80 lb bows are a lot harder on the strings so this is a little more impressive then it sounds :lol3:


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back where it belongs..


----------



## whitetail25

Uppppppp....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal. 

I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come. 

Thanks
Dustin


----------



## reezen11

i told you dustin proline strings cant be beat. keep up the good work joe.




05_sprcrw said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that these strings are the real deal.
> 
> I had Joe build me a set of Prolines for my 70lb bow a few weeks back, I put them on and no issues all. Then I just swapped cams and 80lb limbs onto the bow this past friday and I never told him I was planning on doing this. I put them on and they flat out are awesome show no signs of wear and zero creep or peep rotation. Great job on these Joe, you made a believer out of me and I will be a customer for years to come.
> 
> Thanks
> Dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You sure did, and now there is not a shadow of a doubt that Joe's strings are the best. Anyone that has shot a 80lb + bow knows that it is murder on strings. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

order today by visiting prolinebowstrings.com or calling 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will answer all your questions and take your order.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy he will always be getting my hard earned money :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> order today by visiting prolinebowstrings.com or calling 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will answer all your questions and take your order.


back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

lets order some strings


----------



## reezen11

lets put proline bowstrings back up where it belongs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back to the top


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey there everyone viewing!! 

Just wanted to stop by and make sure everyone knew I was working hard for them  Our entire team has been non-Stop! We love it.

Feel Free to give us a call at, 513-259-3738 anytime for any questions or to place an order.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love that :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

keep up the quality work joe ...


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping it TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## *ProLine*

ProLine BowStrings

$75 any bow, any colors... Free Shipping.

All built from 452x, served in Halo.

You can give us a call @513-259-3738 and we will be sure to get you all set up.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> ProLine BowStrings
> 
> $75 any bow, any colors... Free Shipping.
> 
> All built from 452x, served in Halo.
> 
> You can give us a call @513-259-3738 and we will be sure to get you all set up.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

lets keep proline at the top where it belongs. visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

my strings came today... cant wait to get them on.....


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## reezen11

:smile:lets order some prolines today . i hate to see joe get a break from building strings....:smile:


----------



## reezen11

putting # 1 back to the top


----------



## whitetail25

Back TTT for PROLINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move these great strings back to the top


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today do not delay. you will be thankful you did.
visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> order your prolines today do not delay. you will be thankful you did.
> visit www.prolinebowstrings.com or call 513-259-3738


sorry folks but i just checked and the website is still down.. but you can call and order...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Amelia got her strings in last night I got them put on a few things I need to tweak and then we will get some pictures taken. :thumbs_up Thanks again


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite strings


----------



## *ProLine*

Sounds great! Hope she likes them!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Oh you definitely made a happy lady out of her that is for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings... see you all in a week headed to my camp hope to have some good pics to post when i get home..
dont forget you can order by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck forrest I hope you put one down.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

putting some of the best back into the spot light.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline call Miss Amanda for great help and to order your strings.


----------



## reezen11

lets put the best back up.. call 513-259-3738 and order your prolines today


----------



## featherlite

Joe got the new Strings on the moneymaker want to shoot for a crispy one lol great set of strings thanks and Keep up the great work.


----------



## whitetail25

Lets get this TTT....


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys! I do appreciate it!!

Give us a call at 513-259-3738 to place your orders!!


----------



## reezen11

call 513 -259-3738 to order your prolines today. you will be amazed in the performance of these strings.


----------



## Rocket Rod

Joe,

Payment sent, you have a PM.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rocket Rod said:


> Joe,
> 
> Payment sent, you have a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rod



What colors did you go with?


----------



## Rocket Rod

Dustin,

Its hard to break the habit, Black & Flo Orange.

Rod


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely a good stand by! I know its definitely hard to deviate from what you know looks good.


----------



## reezen11

7 days of rain and when the moment of truth came my proline strings came thru for me just as i knew they would....
thanks again joe


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to get a shot a bear some day great shot. How do they taste?


----------



## reezen11

call today and get yourself some prolines. youll love em
513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I am hoping to get a shot a bear some day great shot. How do they taste?


much like beef if you ask me. processed properly you got alot of good eating...


----------



## Montana girl

I have the same problem... xpt myne involves PINK  




Rocket Rod said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Its hard to break the habit, Black & Flo Orange.
> 
> Rod


----------



## reezen11

great strings great guy great service , what more can you ask for


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite strings. If you want to get a set of your own just give them a call 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

looking for some top quality strings ? look no further than prolinebowstrings.com.website is getting a facelift but you can order over the phone by calling 513-259-3738miss amanda will help you with all your questions you may have. 75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables that will give you no hassles at all..


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!

Keep orders rolling everyone, ProLine BowStrings just WON the GOLD Team event for the FITA event in Chula Vista!!
Hopefully we take the Gold overall!!!!!!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## asa1485

That's awesome Joe. Congrats to Proline and the shooters!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

asa1485 said:


> That's awesome Joe. Congrats to Proline and the shooters!!


x 1000000


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best strings you can get .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and miss Amanda will help you get set up with some of the greatest strings ever made.


----------



## reezen11

once again my prolines pulled thru for me...


----------



## whitetail25

Sweet deal Reez... Congrats my man..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting! And those Polines are always there when you need them :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move these back into the light. Joe makes the best string I have shot to date. Give them a call you will be happy you did. 513.259.3738

Dustin


----------



## reezen11

come on folks lets order some prolines today, tell miss amanda forrest sent you...
call 513-259-3738 to order yours ....you wont be dissapointed ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company.


----------



## reezen11

great day to order some new proline bowstrings.. 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Joe and Miss Amanda a call today and get some very good strings coming your way. 513 259 3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping it up^^^^^


----------



## reezen11

lets order some proline strings today, i hate to see Joe getting a break.
513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for ya Joe...


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving the best strings back up IMO


----------



## reezen11

Proline strings is now looking for a few good people to help represent his great products. P.m. Proline here on A.T. For a chance to be a part of it


----------



## whitetail25

Great chance to get with a top notch company...Pm Joe


----------



## CardiacKid74

reezen11 said:


> once again my prolines pulled thru for me...


Are you baiting deer with Combos?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thats funny. Heading to the woods now so I hope to have a pic behind a nice buck with my Prolines!!! Have a great Monday


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> Are you baiting deer with Combos?


lol its not fair but if that is his secret I am all over it. I know they would pull me with in bow range :lol:


----------



## reezen11

lol damn i knew i should of moved that bag before i took any pics.. you guys now know my secret.. lol




CardiacKid74 said:


> Are you baiting deer with Combos?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up!!!!By the way no deer today.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to get some of the most problem free strings you can get.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for the early evening crowd. Buy some strings guys you wont be sorry!!!


----------



## reezen11

all you need is a good set of proline strings and a bag of combos and walah you have a deer down... lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for Proline and combos


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> all you need is a good set of proline strings and a bag of combos and walah you have a deer down... lol


lol I am going to experiment with the flavors of combos which have you found most effective


----------



## CardiacKid74

05_sprcrw said:


> lol I am going to experiment with the flavors of combos which have you found most effective


From Broadhead testing to Combos? Movin on up...lol.... On a side note we found that if you squirt the spray sour candy on stink bait the catfish are all over it...HA!

Turns out Proline is about 2 1/2 hours away from me so I'm trying to get an appointment to visit... Drop off some stuff and shake hands.. But as a Browns fan when I get this close to Cincinnati I get a rash...lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is sweet Tim I want to make it out there some day to check it out as well. 

A side note I did some more testing on the Phoenix last night I put the video up in the RFA thread.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> lol I am going to experiment with the flavors of combos which have you found most effective


pepperoni pizza on cracker not pretzel . seems to work the best up here . lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT and I just got home to find out my wife bought combos in bulk, salsa flavored. She must be checking out archery talk during the day when Im working.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Stock tips from uncle Tim... Stocks are soaring in Combos and Proline!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night guys...


----------



## CardiacKid74

05_sprcrw said:


> That is sweet Tim I want to make it out there some day to check it out as well.
> 
> A side note I did some more testing on the Phoenix last night I put the video up in the RFA thread.


When you go let me know... I will make the drive down also!


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for a great company!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up for Proline


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back up ..


----------



## whitetail25

Keep the orders coming....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day everybody!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

place your orders by calling 513-259-3738 website will be back up soon.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt. Have a good night!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

if you want quality and exceptional service , look no further than PROLINE BOWSTRINGS. call 513-259-3738 to order yours today . website will be back up and running soon.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going to the top for Proline. If you want hassle free shooting and a bullet proof string give Proline a call @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Proline strings back up.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is still looking for a few more supporting staff members . p.m. proline here on a.t. for more info.
heres the link to the thread.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1334921


----------



## mathews xt 600

Send Joe a pm to be part of anOutstanding Company


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines today, you wont be sorry!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and get your bow the best strings out there, you can thank me later


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping it up for the evening crowd...


----------



## reezen11

order some prolines today do not delay... you wont regret it.


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT for an awesome company!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning. Keep it up Joe!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> order some prolines today do not delay... you wont regret it.


Well they won't regret buying them but they may regret not buying them sooner :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks for running a great company Joe!!!! Keep it up


----------



## reezen11

lets not give joe a break in string building i just know he loves to build them and does a excellent job at doing so . so why not order some today by calling 513-259-3738 75.00 a set with free shipping to anywhere..


----------



## reezen11

those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings


----------



## sues

reezen11 said:


> those looking for a top notch string and cable set with top notch customer service call 513-259-3738 and order some proline bowstrings


I just put a order into Joe for 3 sets off strings fo my new Hoyts


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

First off congrats on ordering the best strings on the planet...PROLINE BOWSTRINGS! But to have 3 new Hoyt's as well...now that's just not fair!!!


----------



## whitetail25

U have to give these strings a try.. Give Joe a call


----------



## mathews xt 600

sues said:


> I just put a order into Joe for 3 sets off strings fo my new Hoyts


You will be very pleased!!!


----------



## sues

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> First off congrats on ordering the best strings on the planet...PROLINE BOWSTRINGS! But to have 3 new Hoyt's as well...now that's just not fair!!!


I sold my 3 Ultra Elites and my 1 Vantge Elite this year and my wife said could only buy 3 new Hoyts this year:sad::sad:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 for the best strings I have ever had on my bow.


----------



## reezen11

lets put proline back at the top


----------



## *ProLine*




----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for a superior company!!


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines by calling 513-259-3738 . you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump for having a great Sunday!!


----------



## asa1485

AM35 with red and flame 

View attachment 925981
View attachment 925982
View attachment 925983


----------



## *ProLine*

AWESOME RIG!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks


----------



## whitetail25

Sweet set up asa...


----------



## CardiacKid74

Hey Joe how did you shoot?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call to get some new strings today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## sues

So guys which bow press do you use to put your Proline String on


----------



## 05_sprcrw

sues said:


> So guys which bow press do you use to put your Proline String on


I built a couple of them to use they are the ez style press. They work great for it.


----------



## reezen11

excellent strings excellent service top notch all the way around. you cant go wrong with proline bowstrings. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get yours... YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

sues said:


> So guys which bow press do you use to put your Proline String on


Im still in the minor leagues with a bowmaster but it works.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Im still in the minor leagues with a bowmaster but it works.


Its a great press for string changes and its mobile unilke mine.


----------



## reezen11

trust me when i say , that these strings are by the far the BEST strings i have ever used in my life. i have tried several A.T .string makers and NONE that i have tried are close to the quality of these strings. no more shoot and then twist this twist that untwist this untwist that just to get the peep back in place where it was the day before.axle to axle stays dead on , timing stays dead on brace height stays dead on. peep never rotates at all. now thats good strings.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and orderr or ask any questions you may have about these top notch strings from a top notch group of folks.. 
thanks again Joe for making such a great product.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Joe and they crew at PROLINE definitely know how to build some awesome bowstrings that's for sure, anybody who's looking to upgrade their bowstrings needs to give *PROLINE BOWSTRINGS* a call. 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Give them a try... Joe is having a awesome sale again...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call to get your strings today for only $55 it is a steal. You wont find this kind of quality at this price anywhere else. 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Call to get your strings today for only $55 it is a steal. You wont find this kind of quality at this price anywhere else. 513-259-3738


x1 if I didn't already have Proline strings on all my bows I would be all over this sale :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

i just may have to buy another bow to put some more strings on.. lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i just may have to buy another bow to put some more strings on.. lol


lol, I was in the process of buying another bow but this week my trucks air bag computer decided to take a dump so I am forking out about $600 towards getting it fixed :doh:


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are on sale now for a limited time . 55.00 a set . this wont last forever so hurry up and get yours at this low low price while you can. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and get your order in and any questions you may have answered...
YEIP!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

reezen11 said:


> i just may have to buy another bow to put some more strings on.. lol


Now that's a darn good idea! You can never have too many bows!

With this SALE Joe has going how can anybody not pick up the phone and order a couple sets! I mean $55 are you kidding me it's a NO BRAINER!


----------



## mathews xt 600

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Now that's a darn good idea! You can never have too many bows!
> 
> With this SALE Joe has going how can anybody not pick up the phone and order a couple sets! I mean $55 are you kidding me it's a NO BRAINER!


What he said!!!!


----------



## Montana girl

What a great deal!! If i didnt already have ProLine strings on my bow i would be all over this sale


----------



## reezen11

you can always order a back up set.. 


Montana girl said:


> What a great deal!! If i didnt already have ProLine strings on my bow i would be all over this sale


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> you can always order a back up set..


Good idea!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

05_sprcrw said:


> lol, I was in the process of buying another bow but this week my trucks air bag computer decided to take a dump so I am forking out about $600 towards getting it fixed :doh:


Just dont get in an accident and save the 600 buck...duh!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## reezen11

joes strings are amazing ... i have put a great deal of his strings on bows and never had a string that had any peep rotation right from the first shot.. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order yours @ 513-259-3738. You will be glad you did and for only 
$55 its a steal!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> Just dont get in an accident and save the 600 buck...duh!


lol I would be lying if I said that didn't cross my mind


----------



## reezen11

back up for PROLINEBOWSTRINGS!
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping it at the top along with Proline bowstrings!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your sale price while it lasts @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Joe back up to the top where he belongs :thumbs_up Give Proline a call 513 259 3738 and get a set of strings on sale today.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for a great group of people!!!


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before the sale ends. at 55.00 a set it wont last forever.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Prolines are the best strings Ive used and at $55 it cant be beat!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Prolines are the best strings Ive used and at $55 it cant be beat!!!


I hear you the strings don't get any better then this. It is nice knowing your string maker strives for absolute perfection.


----------



## reezen11

sale ends the 19th of this month so get your orders in before it ends..
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

moving back up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Come on guys Joes not busy enough!!!! LOL


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in view.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going ttt for a sweet deal on strings!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

only 7 days left on the sale!!! Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline's for $55 before they go back up to $75.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bumping it up before the weekend!!!!


----------



## 77highboy

Back TTT. Order yours today.


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are on sale for 55.00 a set but only until the 19th so get your orders in. no peep rotation no creep no issues at all. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours ..
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get some new strings at a great price, you wont regret it!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up not to many more days left on this sale!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bump for the best


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight. awesome strings awesome service. and they are on sale until the 19th... 55.00 a set


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings @ 513-259-3738. They are awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Only 3 days left on this sale don't miss out at $55 strings or you will kick yourself later for not doing it. Call 513 259 3738 and order today.


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump for the best


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

2 days left on the sale! Call 513 259 3738 and get yours today.


----------



## reezen11

you can call 513-259-3738 to order your strings..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

putting the best strings i have ever seen back in the spotlight. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738, ask for Miss Amanda and place your order for these strings, you can thank me later. :thumbs_up Only one more day after today for the sale price of $55 after that they go back up to $75.


----------



## mathews xt 600

morning everyone


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Last day of the sale.


----------



## CardiacKid74

reezen11 said:


> putting the best strings i have ever seen back in the spotlight.
> YEIP!


Please change your name to "Captain Combos"..... It would make my day if not the week..lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## CardiacKid74

Bird is the word


----------



## asa1485

Have ya heard?


----------



## *ProLine*

Heard what!?! Lol


----------



## CardiacKid74

*ProLine* said:


> Heard what!?! Lol


About the bird! Everybody knows that the bird is the word!


----------



## CardiacKid74

I thought everybody heard!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184


----------



## reezen11

captain combos here signing in to let everyone know proline strings is the only way to go...


----------



## mathews xt 600

CardiacKid74 said:


> I thought everybody heard!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184


I heard that Prolines :guitarist2:ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Put it up for the night..


----------



## mathews xt 600

good morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline back to the top order yours today by calling 513 259 3738.


----------



## CardiacKid74

dorks...lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up^^^


----------



## reezen11

great strings here folks. proline is having the internet service fixed and will be back up and running soon. so in the meantime joe will be using his phone to access the internet. if you sent a pm and dont hear from him please call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you ...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up and don't forget Proline's computers are down for the week so its best to call 513 259 3738 if you have any questions or would like to place an order.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant wait to get my strings that I ordered today!!!


----------



## reezen11

back up for proline strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Putting Proline back on top.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 and order your strings today.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## reezen11

black friday sale starts midnight tonight and runs until midnight tomorrow night. 45.00 a set any color shipped to your door. call 513-259-3738 after midnight tonight . just leave a message for them and they will contact you. 
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dont miss out on the black Fri. sale Joes having. They are bulletproof strings. Call 513-259-3738 to get in on it $45 per set tyd


----------



## reezen11

BLACK FRIDAY SLAE ONLY LASTS UNTIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT. check out this thread for further info.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1362150
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

gotta love my proline strings
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

lets order a new set of strings for your bow or maybe you have a friend that could use a new set for his bow they make a perfect christmas gift for the archer... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

up up and away 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning guys and gals


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving my favorite strings back to the top.


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best bowstring i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw

+1 Joe makes a quality string that can't be beat! :thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine*

Thanks guys!! 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

75.00 for a complete set of strings and cables for your bow . they are the best i have ever used . call 513-259-3738 and order yours today your bow will thank you.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Prolines are the best I ever used!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the night crew..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Order your Proline strings today :thumbs_up 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

good day to order some new strings for your bow. regardless the brand type or harness static or floating yoke any color all end served with halo in a variety of colors ,all for 75.00 shipped to you no matter where you live. zero peep rotation little to no shoot in time. and wear like a steel cable.
call 513-259-3738 and order yours today.
YEIP


----------



## mathews xt 600

Bringing Proline ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving my favorite string company back up.


----------



## whitetail25

Ttt!!!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call to get your Prolines @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put Joe back on top


----------



## reezen11

proline strings make the perfect gift for christmas for the archer. call 513-259-3738 to order 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the night crowd


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving the perfect stocking stuffer back up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Afternoon bump for Joe and the crew at Proline!!


----------



## reezen11

lets order some PROLINE STRINGS.. its a good day to order them up.
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping it up for Proline.. Order up....


----------



## ryanben1978

TTT for the best


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the Proline crew


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Proline back up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up


----------



## reezen11

to order the only strings that will ever be on any of my bows call 513-259-3738.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will agree with you there only Proline Strings for me on my bows.


----------



## ryanben1978

Agreed. Back up.


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip! I'm alive! LOL 
Almost buried in strings, but we are getting right back to normal. I think by Friday, we will have 5-7 day turn around again. Black Friday sale was CRAZZZYyyy!!

Thanks for all the orders, they seem to be rolling in like crazy!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are rock solid strings that will give you problem free shooting everytime.. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order your strings . they also make a excellent christmas gift .. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip! I'm alive! LOL
> Almost buried in strings, but we are getting right back to normal. I think by Friday, we will have 5-7 day turn around again. Black Friday sale was CRAZZZYyyy!!
> 
> Thanks for all the orders, they seem to be rolling in like crazy!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Thanks for making such a quality product!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip! I'm alive! LOL
> Almost buried in strings, but we are getting right back to normal. I think by Friday, we will have 5-7 day turn around again. Black Friday sale was CRAZZZYyyy!!
> 
> Thanks for all the orders, they seem to be rolling in like crazy!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


Good to hear your alive lol :thumbs_up And when the best strings go on sale its not surprising that you get buried lol.


----------



## mathews xt 600

bump it up


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming in . proline is now about back to their regular 5-7 day turn around time. black friday sale swamped joe with string orders but he loves being buried in strings. 
513-259-3738
YEIP


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and get some great stockings stuffers that are sure to please.


----------



## *ProLine*

Yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11

putting my favorite strings back up.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Back up top for the best bowstrings on the planet! *Yeip!*


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back up


----------



## reezen11

joe is pretty much caught up with all orders and is now back to his regulatr 5-7 day turn around time. its not to late to order them for christmas.call 513-259-3738 
YEIP!!


----------



## reezen11

will be placing another order soon joe as my string was cut by a " new " red eye peep.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best


----------



## *ProLine*

YEIP!! 
Everyone, if you have not received your order as of yet, please do expect it this week. We have been busy busy completing those orders as well as others 

Thanks everyone for the patience.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Christmas is coming... Get them orders in...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

whitetail25 said:


> Christmas is coming... Get them orders in...


Yep they would make a great gift.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Got my new strings in the mail and put them on. They are flawless. Thanks Joe and all of the crew at Proline for putting your best into your work!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are amazing if you order some for your bow you wont be dissapointed 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Proline back up


----------



## reezen11

back up for the best bowstrings on the planet. rock solid never move. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going up for dinner time


----------



## reezen11

up up and away for proline bowstrings
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put the best back on top, there are a lot of good string makers out there but there is only 1 Proline Bow strings that will be on my bow.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Joe and crew at the top!!!! Well deserved guys and gals


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines today @513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

you can see reviews and add your own on www.archeryreview.net under strings and cables.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Get your Prolines today @513-259-3738


Yeip :thumbs_up


----------



## ryanben1978

*Diamond Iceman w/ Proline BLUE and BROWN strings*

Proline BLUE/BROWN on my Diamond Iceman. SWEET!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ryanben1978 said:


> Proline BLUE/BROWN on my Diamond Iceman. SWEET!!!!
> 
> View attachment 958080
> View attachment 958081


Looks great! :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485

Got these in the mail today. Flo yellow and flow green streak freak.


Going on the Matrix. Should really pop. Will put up some better pics very soon.
View attachment 958482


----------



## mathews xt 600

asa1485 said:


> Got these in the mail today. Flo yellow and flow green streak freak.
> 
> 
> Going on the Matrix. Should really pop. Will put up some better pics very soon.
> View attachment 958482


The are gonna look awesome on the bow!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

asa1485 said:


> Got these in the mail today. Flo yellow and flow green streak freak.
> 
> 
> Going on the Matrix. Should really pop. Will put up some better pics very soon.
> View attachment 958482


Those look awesome.


----------



## reezen11

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Order your new threads today 513 259 3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## asa1485

A few of my streak freaks I just got from Joe

View attachment 960814
View attachment 960815
View attachment 960816
View attachment 960817
View attachment 960818


----------



## reezen11

happy holidays to all
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, if you are wondering what to spend all that christmas cash on and your bow needs strings consider Proline. :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.
YEIP!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> :bump:


x 2


----------



## mathews xt 600

asa1485 said:


> A few of my streak freaks I just got from Joe
> 
> View attachment 960814
> View attachment 960815
> View attachment 960816
> View attachment 960817
> View attachment 960818


They look awesome!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew...


----------



## reezen11

shoot the best shoot proline bowstrings. your bow will love you for doing so...
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## reezen11

order some proline strings to bring in the new year right... 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

putting it back up


----------



## whitetail25

Bump for the night guys..


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Proline a call today 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Get ya some strings..


----------



## reezen11

lets order up some strings... proline strings are amazing . you wont be dissapointed one bit...
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

We build All of our string sets out of the FINEST materials to be made. All our materials are BCY. BCY has proven themselves time after time again. Shooters such as Reo WIlde, Logan Wilde, Keith Trail, Eric Griggs, Dave Cousins,etc. Depend on BCY.

-What we build our strings with is BCY 452x any colors, 24 strands on most bows. Served in any color Halo .014" you would like. Center served with 62xs.
This leads to an amazing combonation for just about any bow out there.

-We offer each set sold over the phone for ONLY $75... No EXTRA for upgrades, roller guards, sts, etc... We charge you $75 for the ultimate product. FREE SHIPPING!

-To order, all you have to do is call us at, 513-259-3738. We accept credit card over the phone, and we can accept paypal as well.


----------



## reezen11

bump for proline strings.............................


----------



## antler365

I think i will try some Proline strings and cables on my Element...... I will call Monday.


----------



## reezen11

you will be glad you did. 



antler365 said:


> I think i will try some Proline strings and cables on my Element...... I will call Monday.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

antler365 said:


> I think i will try some Proline strings and cables on my Element...... I will call Monday.


You will absolutely love them


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give proline a call today 513-259-3738 to get your strings today!


----------



## reezen11

if your looking for new strings and will settle for nothing less than perfect proline bowstrings is the place for you. joe and the team at proline strive for perfection and pays very close attention to every last detail on every single string built by proline.if your picky like i am proline has your strings for you. order by calling 513-259-3738. website is still a work in progress but hopefully up and running soon.
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## EugeneB

What's the turnaround time on strings ordered?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I believe they are about a week or two but Joe will answer definitively for you.


----------



## reezen11

joe is caught up and back to his usual 2 week turnaround time...




EugeneB said:


> What's the turnaround time on strings ordered?


----------



## reezen11

outstanding strings here order them up today...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## *ProLine*

Everyone VOTE!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1398948


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You got my vote Joe your strings will always be on my bow :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

putting proline back in the spotlight.
YEIP!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Proline wait is approx 2 weeks you could call Miss Amanda and get a more accurate time and order before your leagues start up. 513-259 3738


----------



## whitetail25

Night bump... Order up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 today to order your prolines. Joe really knows how to build them.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Another bump for Joe !!


----------



## reezen11

keeping joe in the spotlight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline strings today.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Back to the top...


----------



## Hoythunter01

ttt


----------



## reezen11

great strings great price great service why go anywhere else.. order up today by calling 513-259-3738 if no answer leave a message and they will call you back asap
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Order your strings today, Joe makes a great string. I have had some on my bow over 6 months now and they still look as good as the day I got them.


----------



## reezen11

all i can say is joe knows bows and he knows strings... order up while the small sale is still going on. ends on the 26th. only 60.00 a set tyd


----------



## EugeneB

still waiting for my strings ... ordered 1 Jan 2011 ... turnaround time seems to be problematic


----------



## sues

I order 6 set off strings they were sent 3 weeks ago but i think the good old post have lost them this the 3 package i lost in the post


----------



## Drcoffee

Its cool to see the strings piled up but I have no imagination. It would be helpful to see them on the bows. Does anyone have Dark Green/bright yellow and Black and bright yellow on their bow? Let's see some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

EugeneB said:


> still waiting for my strings ... ordered 1 Jan 2011 ... turnaround time seems to be problematic


Hmmm, must have been a problem. I am sure Joe will be on here soon and contact you to figure things out. 



sues said:


> I order 6 set off strings they were sent 3 weeks ago but i think the good old post have lost them this the 3 package i lost in the post


I have had a few packages lost as well. I see your in Australia, maybe your package is still in customs?


----------



## *ProLine*

Eugene, you received an email yesterday... as well as few days before. Your strings were shipped last week. If you would like, call us at 513.259.3738 and you can ALWAYS get an immediate update.


----------



## *ProLine*

Zues, pm or call us. I know it takes a while for international, but three weeks sounds a little long I think??
Pleases let us know

thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## whitetail25

Upppppp....


----------



## reezen11

sues said:


> I order 6 set off strings they were sent 3 weeks ago but i think the good old post have lost them this the 3 package i lost in the post





EugeneB said:


> still waiting for my strings ... ordered 1 Jan 2011 ... turnaround time seems to be problematic


please call 513-259-3738 and lets see where your strings are at.. something sounds wrong here. either way guys do not worry you will get strings and they will be well worth the wait... Joe is a stand up guy and does his best to get everyones strings out on time but there are always times when deadlines cant quite be met...


----------



## sues

Sent Joe a P/M todayc:. Joe is top guy to deal with :hail:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Joe


----------



## travski

btt

Awesome strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give these strings a look


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping u busy Joe....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 and order your strings today


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

513-259-3738 is the # to call if you want to experience some hassle free strings....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second that these strings are nice just install them, tune the bow and forget about them you won't have to constantly be tweaking the string.


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today do not delay... your bow will thank you for doing so. 513-259-3738 is the # to call and order yours from......


----------



## reezen11

just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> just a heads up here folks . Joe has just informed me that they are experiencing some power outages in his area due to a large snow storm that has hit his area. there might be a small delay in response to emails and private messages due to this . he only has a cell phone that is partially chrged to access the internet from.. thanks for your patience and all messages ,emails etc will be answered but there may be a delay ......



Hope your staying warm Joe, save that cell phone battery for something more important, we will be waiting patiently to hear back from you.


----------



## reezen11

update !! expected power outage length will be 3-4 days so if anyone has a pm. or a email they have sent and have not heard from joe yet hang tight as he is still without power... thanks 
forrest


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this up so everyone knows Joe is with out power for up to 3 more days.


----------



## reezen11

no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
thanks again for your patience on this.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> no update as of today on the situation at proline strings. rest assured your messages will be answered once everything is back up and running...
> thanks again for your patience on this.


I hope Joe gets back up and running soon its gotta be cold there.


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## whitetail25

Up TTT for Proline..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up still have not herd if Joe has recovered from that winter storm or not.


----------



## reezen11

power is on and proline is back to normal . i am sure his pm. box is overflowing so be patient and he will get in touch with you .. again you can always call 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you out....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is good to hear that he got his power back up and running.


----------



## whitetail25

TTT for some awesome strings...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

putting the best back in view..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Joe really knows how to make them :whoo:


----------



## whitetail25

Bump it up..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets see some pics of Joe's work everyone likes to show them off


----------



## reezen11

need strings ? call 513-259-3738 to order your prolines ... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

place your proline string order today, do not delay your bow will thank you and you will wish you had tried proline sooner... 513-259-3738 to order and website is coming back soon....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew...


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You won't find any better strings out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best 

Here are a couple bows that he stringed up


----------



## whitetail25

Up TTT!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

bow 800.00 , arrows 100.00 sights 100.00 rest 100.00 proline bowstrings priceless..... order your proline strings today by calling 513-259-3738 80.00 a full set any color/s. end served in halo .. zero peep rotation no creep no serving seperation. 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the best strings :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for the best strings :thumbs_up


x 2


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for the best
> 
> Here are a couple bows that he stringed up


looking good dustin....


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks I am kind of fond of them but I may be a little biased.


----------



## reezen11

check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> check out the latest proline string thread.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1443456


Yep its a great thread first 2 pages are full of nothing but pics!


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart to choose from


----------



## WHAC Hunter

A bump for Proline, they have Westcoast Hunters & Anglers Clubs vote & support!

a shout out to Chuck, Thanks guys!


----------



## *ProLine*

WHAC Hunter said:


> A bump for Proline, they have Westcoast Hunters & Anglers Clubs vote & support!
> 
> a shout out to Chuck, Thanks guys!


Thank you!!! I will be sure tell chuck about the shout out!! He is a great guy, one of our best!!

Thank you for the support once again!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## *ProLine*

Hey everyone, if you check out our new thread in the general section, you will notice our contact information and pricing information.

$80, 452x any colors. Free shipping! Served in Halo or 3d serving.

513.259.3738

Thank you again everyone

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## WHAC Hunter

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you!!! I will be sure tell chuck about the shout out!! He is a great guy, one of our best!!
> 
> Thank you for the support once again!
> 
> Joe
> ProLine BowStrings


No problem guys, I have a personally guided free elk hunt out here in WA. state for old chuck, maybe he can afford to come this season, I'm still waiting! lol
I met him in 2006, he is a heck of a guy for sure helping others with no regard to money! I know he's taking care of his dad & thats one of the reasons 
he hasn't come, so I understand as I too took care of mine in his last days! God bless you Chuck, you & your dad are always in my prayers buddy.

Nice to meet you Joe, I read alot about you latley here on AT threads & its all good comments. I'm advertising you also on my website, mind you its not real heavy traffic as the site was designed just to show who we are, what were about & to post pictures.
My new string will be installed soon, I can't wait! I'll post pics. on my site when its done.

Lets buy some strings guys....we gotta keep these guys around!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for PROLINE...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

513 259 2728 a very simple call to improve your bow


----------



## whitetail25

Try them out.. U will be hooked..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now if Joe made fishing line that would be one heck of a slogan :chortle:


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:bump:


----------



## WHAC Hunter

WHAC BUMP, You feel me bro?


----------



## reezen11

dont be this guy order your Proline strings today.....


----------



## reezen11

ttt. place your order today by calling 513-259-3738. 
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> dont be this guy order your Proline strings today.....


Does Joe sell that sticker or is it something someone cooked up? I really would like a couple of those


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Bump for the night guys...


----------



## reezen11

moving on up
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip!!!


----------



## reezen11

cant wait to see the new strings Dustin.. how about a hint..... looking for some new ideas...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ok I will give you one hint, 4 total colors (includes serving).... I will reveal one hint a day to you Forrest until I can show you pics


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Ok I will give you one hint, 4 total colors (includes serving).... I will reveal one hint a day to you Forrest until I can show you pics


ok. the string will be a 2 color string. i think black cherry and silver. buss cable the same but one end will be served in red and the other end served in black. same goes for the string... lol am i even close......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> ok. the string will be a 2 color string. i think black cherry and silver. buss cable the same but one end will be served in red and the other end served in black. same goes for the string... lol am i even close......


I like where you are going with that, but you only got a smidgen of that right. 

Hint #2: All cables ans strings will be the same.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I like where you are going with that, but you only got a smidgen of that right.
> 
> Hint #2: All cables ans strings will be the same.


hmmmmm . i may have to wait until you get them to know.. lol


----------



## reezen11

oh wait a minute i know ... mt berry and silver. lol


----------



## reezen11

keeping the best at the top
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> oh wait a minute i know ... mt berry and silver. lol


lol there is some silver in them..... (I almost seriously did go mt berry and silver until I thought of this)


----------



## reezen11

i know theres black cherry in there somewhere as well....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i know theres black cherry in there somewhere as well....


maybe... lol (in all seriousness there isn't )


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> maybe... lol (in all seriousness there isn't )


o.k. i guess i will have to wait to see what you have coming...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> o.k. i guess i will have to wait to see what you have coming...


Hopefully it should not be too much longer. I know I am so excited to get these on the bow that I will install them the day they come in so I can hopefully have pictures of them.


----------



## reezen11

call 513-259-3738 to order your proline strings today...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lets get some strings ordered...youll be glad you did!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good day to get ya some new strings!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for Joe and the Proline crew


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to get some great strings at a great price :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the evening crowd


----------



## reezen11

lets get those orders in folks... great strings great price great service order yours today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got my strings over the weekend and got them installed however I forgot the pictures at home. I really wish I could get some good pics of these strings because they are phenomenal looking. Joe you really out did yourself, every single time I have walked past them bow I have to stop and stare at them for a bit.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

And as promised here are pics of the wild string combo I came up with.


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for PROLINE.. Sweet strings...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Those strings look great. I tried to upload some pics of my old color combo which were the same colors exept my streak was flame. I like yours better. That flame sets it off. I had thousands of shot on mine and the only reason I got new ones was to change colors. I couldnt wear them out!!!! lol Have a great night!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Those strings look great. I tried to upload some pics of my old color combo which were the same colors exept my streak was flame. I like yours better. That flame sets it off. I had thousands of shot on mine and the only reason I got new ones was to change colors. I couldnt wear them out!!!! lol Have a great night!!!


Same reason I changed mine just wanted something different and I like to have a shot in set as a back up for hunting season just in case. Thanks I really like how the flame accents the silver and the blue like you said just kinda adds that finishing touch. I was leaning real hard towards your style until I decided this would look different and went with it.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order some new strings today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

well its about time we saw those strings dustin.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the evening crowd


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great day to order up some new strings. You wont be sorry!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely getting that time to think about replacing strings now even if you still have life in the old ones take them off paper clip them keep them safe and then you have a back up set for season that is already shot in and ready to go.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to order your Prolines today.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your Proline strings today.


----------



## reezen11

looking for strings? looking for quality and excellent customer service? if so get your proline strings ordered today by calliong 513-259-3738 ... if your not completley satisfied with Joes work your next set is on me...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump


----------



## incendiaerus

WHY do you keep bumping four of the same threads?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

incendiaerus said:


> WHY do you keep bumping four of the same threads?


I do it because I believe in his product and it is in a section that allows for that he pays to advertise on this site so this is how he gets his name out there.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> I do it because I believe in his product and it is in a section that allows for that he pays to advertise on this site so this is how he gets his name out there.


well said dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proline'rs


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings ordered 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

another bump for proline bowstrings.... i am going to check into the status of the website and post it up here... hopefully its nearly finished...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening crowd bump


----------



## Schpankme

ttt


----------



## reezen11

moving it on up
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Going back ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your own set of Proline strings!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Lunchtime bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proline String Fans


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are on sale right now .. 55.00 a set shipped ... get your order in today . 513-259-3738 is the # to call


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings today for $55.


----------



## reezen11

did i mention they are on sale right now!!!! 55.00 a set shipped...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> did i mention they are on sale right now!!!! 55.00 a set shipped...


Yeip It sure doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## reezen11

sale is still going and the orders are shipping ..the crew at proline is working hard to get them out and they are succeeding ...


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early evening bump


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## reezen11

sale is still going ... quick turn around times ... 55.00 set shipped call us at 513-259-3738 .


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't beat that price guys :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

sale is still going no word as to when it may end so get the orders in and be sure to post your overall experience once you receive them. if your not truly happy with the craftsmanship of these strings your next set is on me.......
55.00 set shipped


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt and have a great day!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Early morning bump


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## reezen11

55.00 set delivered with a amazingly fast turn around time... sale wont last forever so get them while you can....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up only $55 for a set of Proline strings sent to your door doesn't get much better then that, well maybe if they were free :chortle:


----------



## reezen11

posting up a color chart of available colors.....


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great Saturday.......and order your prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the weekend...


----------



## reezen11

i cant beleive the sale is still going.... man when will he stop the sale? no one knows so order before its to late... 513-259-3738 is the # to call to get your proline strings ordered...
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get in on the sale before it ends by calling 513-259-3738. They are only $55 a set!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Sale ends tomorrow so get in on it!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sale ends today get your last minute string orders in! Call 513 259 3738 to capitalize before it is to late.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thanks for having a sale Proline!!!


----------



## jjw3

would someone please pm me or write me if you know joe or someone that works at proline. i have a specific question about a mathews roller guard. Im getting impatient. thanks in advance as i need an answer before i can shoot my bow. i just got my strings today.


PLEASEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

jjw3 said:


> would someone please pm me or write me if you know joe or someone that works at proline. i have a specific question about a mathews roller guard. Im getting impatient. thanks in advance as i need an answer before i can shoot my bow. i just got my strings today.
> 
> 
> PLEASEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


p.m. sent


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the early morning


----------



## jjw3

thanks to reezen11 and others who wrote. I believe everything is gonna be okay. Talked to joe and im just anxiously waiting. thanks again joe. Really app it.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Glad you are taken care of!!


----------



## reezen11

jjw3 said:


> thanks to reezen11 and others who wrote. I believe everything is gonna be okay. Talked to joe and im just anxiously waiting. thanks again joe. Really app it.


we aim to please. it sometimes takes awhile to get a response but we try to stay on top of things..


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> we aim to please. it sometimes takes awhile to get a response but we try to stay on top of things..


You guys are doing a great job!!!


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## jjw3

received product but havent put on because of time constraints/brother law new baby. Thanks a bunch joe. Thumbs up. I'll post up pic of my bow. will have to wait on sons bow. +++++++++++PROLINE STRINGS+++++++++++++=


----------



## jjw3

pics of bmxl with blue and yellow strings with orange serving and orange loop. sorry not much detail. strings look awesome, thanks joe.


----------



## whitetail25

Sweet strings..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Thats a great looking set up for sure!!


----------



## jjw3

thanks to all.


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

those strings look great! awesome color combo and I have not come across that combo before I like it a lot.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keeping Proline at the top


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to get your prolines


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the morning


----------



## whitetail25

Lets get this TTT!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you proliners


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give proline a call today to order your strings. 513 259 3738


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline...


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for Joe and crew!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call 513-259-3738 to order the best strings around!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are great strings going to be calling Amanda today to place another order for some strings for the Nemesis. The other ones look great and are still in good shape just time for a change.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Cant beat prolines...give them a call to order 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the night..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Placed an order for another set of strings can't wait to get them on the Nemesis.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your proline strings


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Proline a call at 513 259 3738 to get some great custom strings, great customer service, and good lead times.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome strings, awesome customer care and short build time...what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to order your own Proline strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

05_sprcrw said:


> Call 513 259 3738 to order your own Proline strings


ttt


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda a call today to get your strings 513-259-3738


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite strings


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip, call Proline today 513 259 3738


----------



## whitetail25

Keeping this up top..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## reezen11

the proline website is up and running.. be sure to visit it and check it out...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip! The new website looks great Joe!

http://www.prolinebowstrings.com/


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great site Joe!!


----------



## reezen11

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the new website.


----------



## reezen11

i have used many different strings in my day but nothing comes close to prolines strings.. 
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!!!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings makes a excellent string for your bows. when the moment of truth comes you dont want your strings failing you.. give em a try and see what i mean. if your not happy with them your next set of strings is on me .. how can you go wrong?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your Prolines today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## reezen11

here is a bcy color chart....


----------



## reezen11

the crew at proline strings wants to send out a happy 4th of july weekend to all and be safe.. 
reezen


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great holiday!!!


----------



## whitetail25

back up for the night..


----------



## reezen11

Need strings? Thinking about who you should buy from? Try proline strings if you don't like them your next set is on me. You can't go wrong.
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your Prolines ordered today @ 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a good 4th. I got to do a little shooting this weekend and even in 100°+ weather I didn't have a single issue with my proline strings.


----------



## Marvin

the website does not have a price list on it. what are the current prices?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Joe and crew back ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Marvin said:


> the website does not have a price list on it. what are the current prices?


I believe it is $79 but don't quote me on that might be less.


----------



## reezen11

there is no pricing on the website? i will have to look and see myself... if there isnt it needs to brought to attention...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You won't find a better set of strings out there.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Do your bow a favor and get some prolines ordered for it. Its great to know that you have one of the highest quality strings out there that will withstand thousands of shots and still look new.


----------



## reezen11

here is a color chart.. all colors in stock


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Shoot with confidence this fall, put some Proline strings on today. I know when that buck I am after comes under my stand that I will not have to worry about the peep rotating. I just need to focus on the shot and that is a good feeling.


----------



## reezen11

proline strings definitley wont let you down.. i have relied on them for a long time now... 
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

keep your eyes out for a sale at proline strings.. i hear there may be one coming very soon..


----------



## reezen11

order your prolines today season for most of us is slowly approaching ... you dont want to end up like this fella///


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get your strings ordered today by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Sonomer

Email sent, Joe. Had a question


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That would be a story that you wouldn't be able to live down at hunting camp. 



reezen11 said:


> order your prolines today season for most of us is slowly approaching ... you dont want to end up like this fella///


----------



## whitetail25

back up for the night...


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> That would be a story that you wouldn't be able to live down at hunting camp.


lol no i guess it would be a little hard to have to deal with that harrassing ..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Give Amanda at Proline a call to get your strings today 513 259 3738.


----------



## reezen11

today is a good day to order some new strings... the website is up and running again so you can visit there or call 513-259-3738 to order your strings....


----------



## fowl_natured

ttt for some great threads!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> lol no i guess it would be a little hard to have to deal with that harrassing ..


:lol3:


----------



## mathews xt 600

This heat is killing me!!!! Ready for fall and archery season to get here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> This heat is killing me!!!! Ready for fall and archery season to get here.


The heat is killing me as well, but the proline strings are handling the heat well.


----------



## whitetail25

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great company, with great a great owner and staff, even better product, and fantastic customer service.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Dinner time bump for the best out there!! Keep it up


----------



## reezen11

order your proline strings today season is slowly approaching ////


----------



## fowl_natured

These strings are great guys! You won't be disappointed


----------



## reezen11

80.00 a full set any bow any color up to 3 . heres a color chart to help you decide ...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting Joe and crew at the top!!!! Well deserved guys and gals


----------



## reezen11

at proline quality and service are second to none ..shop proline strings today


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for some great strings, you still have time to get strings put on the bow for this coming season, why leave it to chance. I personally ordered another set so I would have a back up just in case I caught my string on something.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great day!


----------



## reezen11

bcy color chart


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump


----------



## reezen11

get your strings ordered folks season for most of us is approaching quickly...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order up!!


----------



## reezen11

what do you guys think of flame and black cherry color combo? need to get out of my mt berry and silver rut......lol


----------



## whitetail25

Lol. Back up for proline


----------



## fowl_natured

reezen11 said:


> what do you guys think of flame and black cherry color combo? need to get out of my mt berry and silver rut......lol


Probably wouldn't look bad. What bow are they going on? Camo? I bet I could throw out some ideas for you to toss around


----------



## reezen11

fowl_natured said:


> Probably wouldn't look bad. What bow are they going on? Camo? I bet I could throw out some ideas for you to toss around


going on a mathews reezen 
lost camo... 
throw me some ideas ..


----------



## mathews xt 600

TTT.......and have a great day!!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night...


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your strings today. Give Amanda a call at 513-259-3738


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## reezen11

visit the website and check em out.. 80.00 any color any bow shipped to your door...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> visit the website and check em out.. 80.00 any color any bow shipped to your door...


Heck of a deal right there for piece of mind during the season.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Heck of a deal right there for piece of mind during the season.


without a doubt ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> without a doubt ...


I know I don't think about my bow at all once I get in the stand. I have enough to worry about already, and I put Proline strings on the bow so I know its going to hold up its end.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip Joe sure knows how to build a quality string if you need strings before season might want to check him out, it will be the best purchase you make for your bow this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for Proline the best strings I have ever used.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I hear ya!!!


05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for Proline the best strings I have ever used.


----------



## reezen11

quality at its best right here with proline... call em today @ 513-259-3738 you can also visit the website @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> quality at its best right here with proline... call em today @ 513-259-3738 you can also visit the website @ www.prolinebowstrings.com


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## reezen11

get your orders in before season starts... you dont want to end up like this guy....


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for the night...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Still plenty of time to order in some awesome proline strings.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## reezen11

keep the orders coming .. joe and crew is keeping up just fine with all the orders... still at a quick 3-5 day turnaround time...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

YEIP morning proliners


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513 259 3738 to get your proline bow strings before season begins.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the day


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get a set ordered before the season opens up. Joes quality is second to no one and I promise you'll experience what its like to have trouble free shooting.


----------



## reezen11

give proline strings a try i gaurantee you wont be let down or your next set is on me...


----------



## mathews xt 600

If you go Proline you'll never go back!!!


----------



## reezen11

get your prolines today!
YEIP!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Keep up the magnificent job proline!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Take a look at these strings


----------



## reezen11

looking for strings??? looking for quality and customer service that cant and wont be beat??? than look no further than here PROLINE BOWSTRINGS has all of them. with a wide selection of color options including the streak freak... these strings wear like steel being a long time proline string customer i can testify to the facts stated above...80.00 shipped anywhere any bow any color /s
visit the website for more info on proline or call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Get your proline strings today you will thank me, and your bow will thank you :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Just ordered some new threads for the XT. Cant wait to get em on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Just ordered some new threads for the XT. Cant wait to get em on.


What color combo did you go with?


----------



## mathews xt 600

I went with flo orange and black to match the dampners in my xt. I never thought I'd be into fashion like I am!!!! LOL


05_sprcrw said:


> What color combo did you go with?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol3: I know what you mean I put so much time and thought into a color combo for my bow its border line insane.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> :lol3: I know what you mean I put so much time and thought into a color combo for my bow its border line insane.


you could be like me ... and stuck on one color... lol


----------



## reezen11

how about you guys help me choose my next colors ...


----------



## reezen11

reezen11 said:


> how about you guys help me choose my next colors ...


anyone?


----------



## 77highboy

I dont think you would like other colors... how long have you been using the same colors?? lol


----------



## mathews xt 600

Break out of your shell brother!!!!


reezen11 said:


> you could be like me ... and stuck on one color... lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> anyone?


Sorry I forgot about that I have been busy moving. But I would say that blue and flame would be sweet.


----------



## 77highboy

Blue and Flame would look pretty awesome.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliner's anyone have some color suggestions for Reezen?


----------



## mathews xt 600

Hows your move going? I close tommorow and then mine begins.


05_sprcrw said:


> Sorry I forgot about that I have been busy moving. But I would say that blue and flame would be sweet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its going been fighting weeds (7ft tall average and some as tall 15ft) its like they didn't believe in mowing since we looked at it. Tonight I have to go and get more hay and get it stacked then the next big project is to was the house it is pretty dang dirty.


----------



## reezen11

what about silver and flame???


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Silver and flame looks awesome together if I do say so myself.


----------



## reezen11

then silver and flame it shall be.... thanks guys ..


----------



## reezen11

placed my order for the flame and silver today...


----------



## mathews xt 600

I got my strings for my xt and they turned out awesome! I just moved so can't post pics till Friday but they look great! I got flo orange and black spec.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> placed my order for the flame and silver today...


Sweet you will love that combo I am kinda stuck on it myself wait until you see it in sunlight!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet you will love that combo I am kinda stuck on it myself wait until you see it in sunlight!


you running those colors dustin? here i thought i was being original.. lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have silver and flame with a streak of blue running through it.


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings simply rock... give them a try and see what you have been missing... 513-259-3738 is the # to call and experience them for yourself....you will thank me...


----------



## 77highboy

Thanks. hahaha. Proline sure does rock.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Get yourself a set before season starts @ 513 259 3738


----------



## reezen11

shoot the best shoot proline strings.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> shoot the best shoot proline strings.



That is a fact!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Well Ive had the strings on for 2 weeks and they are flawless. Somehow in the move we lost the cord to our good camera so Im left with pics from my ipod. The pics dont do them justice and anyone whos used proline knows that!!! Thanks Joe for your hard work!!!


----------



## reezen11

looking good


----------



## mathews xt 600

If your in search of a quality srting and are reading this look NO further you've found it. Call Amanda at 513-259-3738 and start experiencing what its like to enjoy trouble free shooting!!!


----------



## reezen11

great strings folks.. if your in the search for some quality strings give proline a call


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mathews xt 600 said:


> Well Ive had the strings on for 2 weeks and they are flawless. Somehow in the move we lost the cord to our good camera so Im left with pics from my ipod. The pics dont do them justice and anyone whos used proline knows that!!! Thanks Joe for your hard work!!!


Some great looking strings there!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a great start to the work week and order up some Prolines!!!! 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Order your Proline strings today!


----------



## whitetail25

back up for the night...


----------



## reezen11

i have some new strings to show off... just need time to get the pics taken and post em up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i have some new strings to show off... just need time to get the pics taken and post em up...


I am excited to see those :thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

TTT for Proline....


----------



## mathews xt 600

reezen11 said:


> i have some new strings to show off... just need time to get the pics taken and post em up...


Can't wait to check out the new colors! Order up people and be confident that you bought the best on the market!!


----------



## reezen11

mathews xt 600 said:


> Can't wait to check out the new colors! Order up people and be confident that you bought the best on the market!!


yeip best on the market in my opinion...


----------



## reezen11

joe stands behind his product 1000% so rest assured if you buy from proline you will be happy..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> joe stands behind his product 1000% so rest assured if you buy from proline you will be happy..


I will second that, I have had over 5 sets of strings from Joe and not a single one of them have had an issue.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I'll third it. Never had an issue with Joes work. Its always been outstanding!!!!


05_sprcrw said:


> I will second that, I have had over 5 sets of strings from Joe and not a single one of them have had an issue.


----------



## reezen11

shoot proline strings and never look back...


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for Proline..


----------



## reezen11

at proline strings joe and his team strive to make every single customer 1000% happy with their strings. if you need strings give proline a call at 513-259-3738 and miss amanda will help you order and answer any questions you may have before purchasing from them..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Putting my favorite string maker back on top!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second that Joe builds them great and stands behind his work.


----------



## reezen11

i will 3rd it!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> i will 3rd it!!!!


Can we get a fourth?


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings cant be beat. joe has built thousands of strings and loves doing it therefore your product is flawless but like anyone else he is only human and can make mistakes but rest assured he will make it right with you just let him know... to order call 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> proline bowstrings cant be beat. joe has built thousands of strings and loves doing it therefore your product is flawless but like anyone else he is only human and can make mistakes but rest assured he will make it right with you just let him know... to order call 513-259-3738


Very well said!


----------



## boneyard archer

I have dealt with others but none compare to PROLINE.
Quality, communication, and customer service are second to none.
Get you a set, you will not regret it!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second what boneyard is saying.


----------



## reezen11

i will 3rd what boneyard said..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy and string builder.


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well need some color combo ideas for a new bow that will be here soon. It will be on a blacked out bow, and now I turn you loose. I am not wanting the normal want something unusual, or different from the standard color combos.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Well need some color combo ideas for a new bow that will be here soon. It will be on a blacked out bow, and now I turn you loose. I am not wanting the normal want something unusual, or different from the standard color combos.


hmm maybe a good job for the man himself... what do ya say joe?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> hmm maybe a good job for the man himself... what do ya say joe?


I have definitely thought about just calling and saying surprise me.


----------



## reezen11

that maybe just the thing to do..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> that maybe just the thing to do..


Yep unless I can find some inspiration soon I think that is what I will do.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I ordered a new set of strings for my New Breed Eclipse, I left color combo up to Joe, I only requested that he made it out of the new brownell xs2 material. Joe said the string material is just awesome and has advantages over 452x in every category and is very excited about the stuff. He has some colors now but the full color line up won't be available until around the beginning of December.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Proline has the new Brownell string material XS2 don't forget to ask about it when you order, been hearing nothing but rave reviews on the stuff.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip call 513 259 3738 to get your own proline strings today


----------



## mathews xt 600

Evening bump for the best in the business!!!


----------



## boneyard archer

Mid-day bump for the Best!!!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Well I ordered a new set of strings for my New Breed Eclipse, I left color combo up to Joe, I only requested that he made it out of the new brownell xs2 material. Joe said the string material is just awesome and has advantages over 452x in every category and is very excited about the stuff. He has some colors now but the full color line up won't be available until around the beginning of December.


joe will come up with something cool for sure..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> joe will come up with something cool for sure..


Yep I am pretty excited to see what he comes up with.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite string builder.


----------



## whitetail25

back up for some awesome strings...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

whitetail25 said:


> back up for some awesome strings...


That is a fact!


----------



## boneyard archer

Back to the top for the best.
No one even comes close.


----------



## reezen11

has joe gave you any clues yet dustin as to what he may whip you up?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> has joe gave you any clues yet dustin as to what he may whip you up?


Not yet, its killing me to find out though, it will be a 100% surprise when I open the package.


----------



## mathews xt 600

Call Amanda @ 513 259 3738 to get the best strings available!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a black friday sale check out the link to the thread here...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629581


----------



## reezen11

two more days before the sale ends folks. hurry and get your orders in asap..


----------



## whitetail25

Get your orders in guys...


----------



## reezen11

one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
> YEIP!


Today is the last day to take advantage of this sale they are listed at a smoking price you just can't get them that cheap.


----------



## reezen11

sale ends tonight at midnight!!!!! lets keep the orders coming and thanks to all of you have already ordered we do appreciate the opportunity to serve you ..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call 513-259-3738 to get your strings ordered, best strings I have found by far.


----------



## reezen11

sale went amazing thanks for all the orders and the opportunity to serve you..


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have some pics they want to share? I should have some very soon. Reezen did you ever get that new set on a bow?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Give Proline a call to order your strings today 513-259-3738


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got word that my new strings were shipping, Joe is pretty excited about them so they must be good


----------



## mathews xt 600

Looking forward to seeing them!!!


05_sprcrw said:


> I got word that my new strings were shipping, Joe is pretty excited about them so they must be good


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have some pics they want to share? I should have some very soon. Reezen did you ever get that new set on a bow?


no still not on yet... season just ended here the ones i have on it now are still like new and its shooting lightsout i hate to mess with it all... lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> no still not on yet... season just ended here the ones i have on it now are still like new and its shooting lightsout i hate to mess with it all... lol


I know how that goes! 

I am going out once this weekend and possibly next weekend and then my season will be done as well.


----------



## reezen11

these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


They sure would, I must say I might have to steal that idea!


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> They sure would, I must say I might have to steal that idea!


i have done this a few times now..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Check out Proline.....I promise you wont be disappointed.


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are the only strings that i will be installing on any of my bows..
YEIP!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well they are in but not on and rather then keep you in the dark I will show the colors I am hoping to get them on over christmas. 

Bronze, with a red and yellow streak the pictures do not do these justice they are fantastic looking.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Look at these strings made of xs2 that Joe made me!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


----------



## reezen11

back up for the sale...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Don't forget about the end of the year sale from Proline.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Don't forget about the end of the year sale from Proline.


i wont i think i will have to order a few sets just to have em at this price you cant go wrong..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope all you Proline Fans have safe travels and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Proliner's


----------



## reezen11

good afternoon A.T. !


----------



## reezen11

hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season!!!! looking forward to the new year many exciting things will be taking place ...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone of you Proline Fans had a great weekend, mine was busy and actually relieved to be back at work and in my normal routine.


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt...snowing here in De! First of the year


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for everyone..


----------



## reezen11

build times are still going strong ... 3-5 days max turn around times many times they ship the next day..


----------



## Blazinpond

reezen11 said:


> build times are still going strong ... 3-5 days max turn around times many times they ship the next day..


Good to hear.....although I ordered last Monday - still waiting! 
I kind of figured I was at the end of the line anyways!
Do you mean 3-5 days build time and shipping is above and beyond?


----------



## whitetail25

Back up...


----------



## reezen11

Blazinpond said:


> Good to hear.....although I ordered last Monday - still waiting!
> I kind of figured I was at the end of the line anyways!
> Do you mean 3-5 days build time and shipping is above and beyond?


3-5 day build times... then shipping time ..


----------



## bowhunter819

Back to the top!


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

will be listing available colors in the new materials soon..


----------



## bowhunter819

Can't Wait!!


----------



## reezen11

list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon..


Sweet can't wait to see the new colors and new staff members.


----------



## reezen11

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet can't wait to see the new colors and new staff members.



just waiting on the big boss man to get back with me..


----------



## bowhunter819

reezen11 said:


> list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon..


:thumbup:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> just waiting on the big boss man to get back with me..


That is sweet :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

try for Proline good afternoon


----------



## reezen11

proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
thanks 
forrest


----------



## bowhunter819

Get your apps in Fellas! 

Bump for the Best String Set on AT


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
> thanks
> forrest



Thats a bummer but only a minor set back don't let resending the app in hold you back from shooting a great set of strings!


----------



## clemsongrad

TTT... 8190 Strings from Pro-Line are great... so far so good with the new BCY material. String set craftsmanship and quality are great...

Thanks again Joe


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt for Proline!


----------



## reezen11

my bad guys multi tasking and messed up on the dates... how about feb 3rd for the deadline... will announce new staff by the 5th of feb...
thanks


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Lets Keep This At The Top For Proline!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Up Up TTT For The Best Strings Around!!! PROLINE Get Yours Today....513-259-3738:first:


----------



## reezen11

still taking apps for the 2012 staff. get your apps in before feb 3rd...


----------



## bowhunter819

To the Top We go!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Check Out The Street Freaks Strings!! They Are Awsome...Order Your Set Today...Call Miss Amanda 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Put some new PROLINE"S on your bow today...see the difference!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

ttt for the best string maker on the planet!!!! Thanks for the quality and dedication you offer to your customers!!! Keep it up


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Time To Bump It Up For The Best Strings Around!!! **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

reezen11 said:


> looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


Its easy for you to throw an offer out like that because they are always fantastic! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Order Your New Proline's Today!!!! Give Miss Amanda A Call-513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819

try Proline today! Joes strings wont disappoint


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are still 80.00 a full set any bow any color/s any material... 
call 513-259-3738 to order if no answer leave a message.. 
forrest


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Keeping Proline At The Top Where It Belongs!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Good Morning


----------



## shooter6687

Mid morning bump for all you looking for new strings....Look no further check out the web site or give them a call...http://www.prolinebowstrings.com/ or call # 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Let Joe Build You An AWSOME Set Of Strings Today!!! Call>>513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## shooter6687

Fire&Ice said:


> Bump for the new sponsor of Archerytalk
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up


X2 congrats ccasion16:


----------



## whitetail25

Give Joe a call. You will be impressed.


----------



## reezen11

yes you will be!!


----------



## DocMort

Great strings, great company


----------



## shooter6687

Ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Shoot The Best!!! PROLINE...**YEIP!!** 513-259-3738


----------



## woodyw333

I shoot the best.. So should you! Call Proline and order a set you will love em!


----------



## whitetail25

Give them a call. Joe stands behind his product. Sweet strings.


----------



## bowhunter819

whitetail25 said:


> Give them a call. Joe stands behind his product. Sweet strings.


ttt


----------



## whitetail25

Up for the night crew.


----------



## woodyw333

Top for us night owls!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Taking proline Back TTT :thumbs_up Where It Belongs!!! >>>YEIP!!>>>:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the morning crew


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## reezen11

did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there . 
here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Lets Keep Proline At The Top Where It Belongs!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687

Night Owl TTT


----------



## shooter6687

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter819

Bump it up!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Shoot The BEST!!! Shoot PROLINE!! 513-259-3738 Order Yours & See The Difference!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687

TTT, Good morning


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Saturday bump for Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

staff slots are filling up quickly.... if you want a chance get me your apps before i run out of spots... thanks again and happy shooting.........
reezen11


----------



## whitetail25

Night bump


----------



## DocMort

Keep them at the at the top...


----------



## reezen11

dont be like this guy ... order your proline bowstrings today... 513-259-3738


----------



## roadster21

That cartoon is funny


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Proline!!! The Only Strings That Will Be On My bows!!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687

Great customer service,great strings...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Proline bow strings. The Strings you can trust!! **YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## protonvx

I have now ordered 3 sets for 3 different bows. Great product and awesome customer service!

I am going to be testing the set I just put on my Bear Carnage and will post the results. So far I am impressed. I installed the string and peep at the same time; I did not even draw the bow with the new string until I was ready to fing an arrow at the target. I have only had time to shot about 50 arrows and I have no peep movement and all the bow measurements are spot on, very impressed so far!


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the Best!! Proline


----------



## shooter6687

Up top for the best strings...


----------



## DocMort

Guys I can assure you that you will love these strings they are top of the line. With great CS get your orders in


----------



## reezen11

DocMort said:


> Guys I can assure you that you will love these strings they are top of the line. With great CS get your orders in


x 2


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the best...shoot Proline!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I am getting a set of the Best for my new Hoyt Vector 32. I won it in our Local Big Buck Archery Contest for 1st Place! Proline Strings are going on it when I pick it up on the 15th of Febuary!! Nothing but the Best for my new baby!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for some awesome strings.


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Way to spoil that ting right off the bat? lol You picked your colors yet?



Ricky 2feathers said:


> I am getting a set of the Best for my new Hoyt Vector 32. I won it in our Local Big Buck Archery Contest for 1st Place! Proline Strings are going on it when I pick it up on the 15th of Febuary!! Nothing but the Best for my new baby!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1

PROLINE!!! The Best There Is!!! ##YEIP!!##:first:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite string maker!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bristeroutdoors said:


> Way to spoil that ting right off the bat? lol You picked your colors yet?


LOL! I like to spoil my babies!! Not picked out my colors yet of the all the Choices Proline Offers! What do you think I should Choose? I know one thing though for sure is that with PROLINE I will be getting the best for my Baby!! :wink:


----------



## ArchersParadox

..ttt for the lunchtime crew!!


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Any color looks good on a Hoyt.  I have royal blue and neon green on my Katera. Those are just my favorite color strings for some reason. Orange and neon green look pretty sharp too.


----------



## mathews-4-life

Can someone help me out on how to get an application, been to the wesite and no luck or did i just look in the wrong spot.

Thanks


----------



## DocMort

Just pm Reezen11 on here


----------



## bowhunter819

To The Top for the best strings on AT


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I think I will go with the Royal Blue and neon Green on my Fred Bear Truth and either Flame and Black or Red and black on the New Hoyt Vector 32. I have not decided for sure on the Hoyt yet! I do know that I will be getting some Great Bow Strings from a Trusted Company! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## mathews xt 600

Awesome strings, awesome customer care and short build time...what more could you ask for!!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Keeping Proline At The TOP!!! 513-259-3738 Order You Some!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Fast friendly service and Top quality Bow Strings from Proline!! Why do you think Eric Greggs and other top shooters choose PROLINE for their strings?? Because of Quality, dependability and assurance they are shooting with the best Strings available! Go Pro. Go Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

TTT!


Gonna look sweet!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> I think I will go with the Royal Blue and neon Green on my Fred Bear Truth and either Flame and Black or Red and black on the New Hoyt Vector 32. I have not decided for sure on the Hoyt yet! I do know that I will be getting some Great Bow Strings from a Trusted Company! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Afternoon Bump to the Top for PROLINE Bow Strings! **YEIP!!**


----------



## reezen11

after you have tried the rest try the best .. call and get yours today. 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Have you had a BAD Experience with ordering cutom bow Strings? Quality not quit what you expected and poor customer service? You will not get any of that ordering your custom bow strings from Proline!! Top quality bow Strings and Great customer service to back them up! Warranted against Stretch, Warranted againts peep site twist. In short the Best Strings and the Best customer service you can get! Go Pro! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order from a company that puts their customers first. 513-259-3738


----------



## Quikhonda

proline is at the top. only string i ever need to use. cant find a better deal and they perform awesome


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Morning bump!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

When top Shooters like Eric Greggs, Shane Gillispie and Kenny Lantz choose proline as their strings and endorse them, why not give them a try?? Also when so many Shooters and Hunters choose Proline as their String of choice, why not you??If you want the best Strings you can get and customer service to go along with that, there is only one company to look to. PROLINE!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

To the top for the best!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

It is only natural that Proline be on Top! TTT for PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## shooter6687

Proline to the top....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Keeping PROLINE at the top! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Shoot The Best!!!! PROLINE Anything Else Is Just Another String!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Quikhonda

AMEN!!! Its Friday.. Doing some Coyote hunting this weekend. Show them dogs how it feels to get thumped by a set of proline strings


----------



## DocMort

Today is announcement day good luck


----------



## bristeroutdoors

To the top....of the mornin' to ya!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Quikhonda said:


> AMEN!!! Its Friday.. Doing some Coyote hunting this weekend. Show them dogs how it feels to get thumped by a set of proline strings


Good Luck! You will not be able to blame those awesome Proline Strings if you miss! So take good aim and let the meat missle finds its mark!! Cant miss with Proline Strings and Cables on your bow!! Order yours today!! 513-259-3738 :thumbs_up


----------



## mathews-4-life

Any word on who made it?


----------



## bowhunter819

To the top for the night owls!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Wanting To Put Some New Strings On Your Bow!!! Look No Further Than PROLINE!! Order Yours Today!! 513-259-3738:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

mathews-4-life said:


> Any word on who made it?


The list is posted in the Proline Group. Whether you are a Staff member or not, get onboard with PROLINE Bow Strings and enjoy great Quality bow Strings and cables, along with great customer care for a winning combination! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01

ttt for the best


----------



## mathews-4-life

Welp, didn't make staff this year but always next year, anyway with all the positive talk about these strings i'm still ordering a set. Black and Gold......... !!!!!!!! WHO DAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Sorry to here that! You still can have the best strings made by staying with Proline! Those Black and Gold should look Great! Post some pics when you get them on your bow!! PROLINE! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Morning BUMP! For Proline Bow Strings and Cables! Go with the Best do not settle for less! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews-4-life

I sure will.


----------



## bowhunter819

Shoot the best...shoot Proline!


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Back Up TTT For Some AWSOME Strings!!! **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Go with the Best! PROLINE Bow Srings and Cables! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Night time bump for awesome strings!


----------



## bowhunter819

Best string set on AT!!! Order up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the Proline morning crowd


----------



## Quikhonda

morning bump for the best string company..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

New XS2 Color Chart coming this evening! Prolines XS2 Material is as strong as you can get. Quality, dependability, No twist, No seperation and Great Colors make this my choice for Bow Strings and Cables! Go PROLINE and go with the best!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Awesome! Can't wait to see!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> New XS2 Color Chart coming this evening! Prolines XS2 Material is as strong as you can get. Quality, dependability, No twist, No seperation and Great Colors make this my choice for Bow Strings and Cables! Go PROLINE and go with the best!! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Back Up TTT For Some AWSOME Strings!!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## shooter6687

Great strings and great service,,, order your Proline strings today..


----------



## whitetail25

Back up


----------



## bowhunter819

Bump for the Night crew!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

XS2 Color Chart!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## mathews xt 600

Great day to order your new Prolines!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Call Proline today to get some awesome strings ordered for a great price!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Why choose Proline Strings and Cables for your bow over the others? Because they are so darn good!! Once you put a set on your bow you will not want any other set on it! Top Quality, Great choice of Materials, all the many colors and Great customer service sets Proline apart from the rest and back that up with a warranty and you have yourself a winner! Check us out at; www.prolinebowstrings.com or order yours today @ 513-259-3738! Amanda is waiting on your call!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Absolutely the best!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> Why choose Proline Strings and Cables for your bow over the others? Because they are so darn good!! Once you put a set on your bow you will not want any other set on it! Top Quality, Great choice of Materials, all the many colors and Great customer service sets Proline apart from the rest and back that up with a warranty and you have yourself a winner! Check us out at; www.prolinebowstrings.com or order yours today @ 513-259-3738! Amanda is waiting on your call!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Order up! 3-5 Day turn around!! Cant be beat! Shoot Proline


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of strings!


----------



## shooter6687

Good morning, order your Proline bow strings today..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Are you confussed, as to which New String Company to go with for you new Strings and Cables for your bow? Well just give Proline a Try! Great quality Strings, Great Color Selection, No peep twist, No string seperation and a warranty to back them up! You can not go wrong when you go with Proline!! Give Amanda a Call today and she will be happy to help you select what you need or want!! 513-259-3738!:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Bump for some great strings!


----------



## bowhunter819

Order today! Be the best shoot the Best...shoot Proline


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

This is the New XS2 Material Color Chart! Lots of Great colors to choose from!! Get your Proline Strings Today! 315=259-3738!:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687

Proline strings,,,so many options... get your Proline strings today....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the new color chart!


----------



## Quikhonda

2 more weeks to go vector turbo in hand!!!.. Then It will be time to get some awesome strings from proline!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Quikhonda said:


> 2 more weeks to go vector turbo in hand!!!.. Then It will be time to get some awesome strings from proline!!!


SWEEEEEET, I get my Vector 32 tomorrow and will have New Prolines coming for it next week. I am on a winning streak for sure and thats why I have choosen Proline Streak Freaks to go on it! I won that New Hoyt Vector 32 in our local Big Buck Archery contest and Now I get Proline Streak Freaks for it! I am on a roll!! A Big Buck with Bow, A Free Awesome Bow and Proline Streak Freak Bow Strings!! Can not get much better than that!! PROLINE! It makes winning even better!! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Lets Get Proline Back Up TTT...**YEIP!!**:thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Awesome bud! Keep that roll going with your ProLine strings!



Ricky 2feathers said:


> SWEEEEEET, I get my Vector 32 tomorrow and will have New Prolines coming for it next week. I am on a winning streak for sure and thats why I have choosen Proline Streak Freaks to go on it! I won that New Hoyt Vector 32 in our local Big Buck Archery contest and Now I get Proline Streak Freaks for it! I am on a roll!! A Big Buck with Bow, A Free Awesome Bow and Proline Streak Freak Bow Strings!! Can not get much better than that!! PROLINE! It makes winning even better!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Will do! Next year I have a much bigger deer picked out that made it through this season and Looking forward to putting the smack down on him with the New bow and PROLINE Bow strings!! I also will be doing some hog hunting before then and 3D Tornements. Looks like a Great Year to have the best Strings on my bows! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819

Wow! Could I ever be so lucky!! Congrats on the bow and String choice!


----------



## shooter6687

Night time bump...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yeip! Back to the top for my favorite string maker


----------



## bowhunter819

Back up Proliner's


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

bowhunter819 said:


> Wow! Could I ever be so lucky!! Congrats on the bow and String choice!


Thanks and Yes you could be that lucky!! Just get yourself a set of Proline Strings and Cables and you will be a winner!! Some times luck comes our way because of what we do! Getting Proline Strings and Cables on your bow builds confidence and with confidence things just seem to go better for use! Get Positive, Get Prolines!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1

TTT For Proline!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 Yesterday and will be Ordering New Prolines for it Monday! Can not wait to get them Strings changed out. Will get Pics of it when done!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819

Bump for Proline!


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Mornin!! Do not put it off any longer! Order some Proline Strings today! Call Amanda @ 513-259-3738 and get yours on the way!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Just Give Miss Amanda A Call > 513-259-3738 And Order Your Set Of Prolines Today!! ##YEIP!!##:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819

Up to the top for the best!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a great string maker


----------



## bristeroutdoors

To the top for awesome strings!


----------



## bowhunter819

Best string set on AT!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy who happens to build great strings


----------



## THOMASBOW1

I am 100% confident that when I'm in a tree hunting I know my Prolines won't let me down!! I have shot Prolines For 3 years they have never let me down!! Try a set on your bow Today!!! and shoot with confidence!!! **YEIP!!** :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

THOMASBOW1 said:


> I am 100% confident that when I'm in a tree hunting I know my Prolines won't let me down!! I have shot Prolines For 3 years they have never let me down!! Try a set on your bow Today!!! and shoot with confidence!!! **YEIP!!** :thumbs_up


I agree 100%!! Without confidence you just do not shoot as well! I want to be as mentally prepaired as possiable when hunting or at a tornement. Your strings are a big part of that and I will not rely on cheap strings ever. Get yourself some Prolines and get you some confidence!! 513-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25

I have been shooting Prolines for about 4 years now and never had a single issue with my strings.. Thats why every bow I own will be sporting Prolines....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I have tried many different and a lot of High dollar strings on my bows in the last 40+ years and have to say Proline is the best I have found! Try some today and see for yourself!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1

Thats right Ricky..I have tried alot of other strings but I love my Prolines...They have never let me down!! Get yours today!! 513-259-3738:wink:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Have you ever been on a hunt and pull back your bow on a Monster whitetail or other Game at 20 yards and closer, but could not see through your peep sight because it had turned? Do not let this happen again! Put some Prolines on them that not only do not have any peep twist , but also is Garranteed not to for 6 months! Get the highest quality built Strings there is! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

Just got my new STREAK FREAKS setup yesterday! These things are awesome! I went with Flo. Green w/ White Streaks in Xs2!!!! In the pictures the white is hard to make out with the flash and the Flo. Green being so bright but they are awesome!!! 2 Thumbs way up for the best Strings made!


----------



## colo_dually

Good looking setup, something different.

Just ordered new sets for my Anarchy and my wife's HomeWrecker. Amanda at ProLine has been remarkably helpful with getting all the details worked out with me.

Cant wait to get these strings in, installed, and show them off. Should prove worth the investment.


----------



## bristeroutdoors

Love the green, looks awesome! How's it shoot now?



~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Just got my new STREAK FREAKS setup yesterday! These things are awesome! I went with Flo. Green w/ White Streaks in Xs2!!!! In the pictures the white is hard to make out with the flash and the Flo. Green being so bright but they are awesome!!! 2 Thumbs way up for the best Strings made!
> 
> View attachment 1298689
> View attachment 1298695
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298692


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~

Shoots awesome! These thing are like puting wire on your bow! Setup is so much tighter and they are so easy to tune when they are like this! These things don't move!!! Got an extra 6 fps out of them too! I didn't have a bunch of time on the range once I put them on but tomorrow I'll get them fine tuned and rockin' and rollin'!!! They look good enough to shoot a 30X round with so hopefully they make me shoot one tomorrow...lol!!!! Great strings, Great company, and I'm glad to be a part of it! Thanks Proline!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Those look Awesome Spott-Hog-1 and sounds like you have a Great chance at that 30X, with the performance you are getting out of them! :thumbs_up Great Looking Strings and Great Performance! What else could you ask for?? Get you some today!! :thumbs_upPROLINE!!


----------



## bowhunter819

In order to be the best you have to shoot the best! String up your bow with some Proline Threads


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Mid day bump for great strings


----------



## VAHUNTER01

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Shoots awesome! These thing are like puting wire on your bow! Setup is so much tighter and they are so easy to tune when they are like this! These things don't move!!! Got an extra 6 fps out of them too! I didn't have a bunch of time on the range once I put them on but tomorrow I'll get them fine tuned and rockin' and rollin'!!! They look good enough to shoot a 30X round with so hopefully they make me shoot one tomorrow...lol!!!! Great strings, Great company, and I'm glad to be a part of it! Thanks Proline!!!


pretty much says it all !!! Go Proline


----------



## shooter6687

~Spot-Hogg-1~ said:


> Just got my new STREAK FREAKS setup yesterday! These things are awesome! I went with Flo. Green w/ White Streaks in Xs2!!!! In the pictures the white is hard to make out with the flash and the Flo. Green being so bright but they are awesome!!! 2 Thumbs way up for the best Strings made!
> 
> View attachment 1298689
> View attachment 1298695
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1298692


Man those strings pop...Very nice..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Got to love all the Great Color Choices Proline Offers on their Strings. Not only that, but Top Quality and dependability you can count on! Get some today and get you some confidence! Proline! 513-259-3738! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bristeroutdoors

You can't beat ProLines! So many color choices in a great string.


----------



## shooter6687

Got my new bow ordered,,Just trying to pick my colors so i can get some Prolines ordered..Bump for great strings..


----------



## VAHUNTER01

shooter6687 said:


> Got my new bow ordered,,Just trying to pick my colors so i can get some Prolines ordered..Bump for great strings..


i'm sure it will be a looker!!! as well as a shooter!!!! Proline Bowstrings to the top!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Don't delay, replace your Strings today! Order up some Prolines and just toss them old strings away! Why not get the best? Proline!! 513-259-3738!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## VAHUNTER01

Ttt


----------



## shooter6687

Ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Put you a new set of prolines on your bow today and gain the confidence you have been looking for! Do you ever get that feeling that everything is just right and you just shoot better. Thats what I gained when I put my Proline Strings on my bow and shot it a few times. Get you some!! Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter6687

Proline=confidence....


----------



## VAHUNTER01

scrap those factory threads!!! put a set of Prolines


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I am putting these New XS2 Material Prolines on my Vector 32 tomorrow! Great Looking String Set for sure!! GET YOU SOME!!


----------



## VAHUNTER01

that will look sweet Ricky


----------



## shooter6687

Good looking colors Ricky..


----------



## roadster21

NIce strings rick.


----------



## whitetail25

Rickey post some pics up when u get them on.. Those should look great...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Thanks everyone! They are going on today, as I did not get to it yesterday as planned! I will have pictures of it this afternoon! :thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01

whitetail25 said:


> Rickey post some pics up when u get them on.. Those should look great...


yea buddy!! sweet lookin set of Prolines!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

whitetail25 said:


> Rickey post some pics up when u get them on.. Those should look great...


Pk, Here you go! They went on realy good and easy! Tuned realy fast and NO Peep twist at all! I ended up with a increase of 5 fps over my stock strings! Could not be more happy with them! Besides that the XS2 Material Strings are Awesome looking on my Vector 32 in Cranberry and Flo Green!! **YEIP**


----------



## VAHUNTER01

that is a sweet lookin set up!!! those Proline strings really set it off!!


----------



## whitetail25

Wow they turned out awesome man...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Thanks everyone! I must say that these are one great set of Strings, Proline Knows how to put them together! Thanks Joe!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Love the colors bro!!! Good choice


----------



## colo_dually

Just got my strings in the mail. Will post pics up later this weekend after I get the time to get them installed.

The strings look good, great product.


----------



## shooter6687

colo_dually said:


> Just got my strings in the mail. Will post pics up later this weekend after I get the time to get them installed.
> 
> The strings look good, great product.


Cool, cant wait to see them..


----------



## colo_dually

*Bear Anarchy*

Got my strings installed today, with no problems. Easier than I honestly expected. Went with 8190, Brown with Red Streak Freak. These look great.

Wife has a set in pink/black varigated with black cherry streak, but won't let me install them till the current set wears out. They definitely stand out though.

And the Picture. . .not the best background for a brown set of strings, but these go well with the APG bow. I'll be picking up another set shortly for my target bow.


----------



## roadster21

Bump


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

colo_dually said:


> Got my strings installed today, with no problems. Easier than I honestly expected. Went with 8190, Brown with Red Streak Freak. These look great.
> 
> Wife has a set in pink/black varigated with black cherry streak, but won't let me install them till the current set wears out. They definitely stand out though.
> 
> And the Picture. . .not the best background for a brown set of strings, but these go well with the APG bow. I'll be picking up another set shortly for my target bow.


Looks Great!! Thanks for posting them up! I am sure you will get some great performance from them as I did when I put on my New Proline Strings!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819

Great looking strings fellas keep the pics coming!!


----------



## mathews xt 600

Morning bump for the best


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Get you some Proline Strings and add a little more confidence to your shooting! With great Quality strings on your bow you will have that added confidence you need! Get You Some!!:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

colo_dually said:


> Got my strings installed today, with no problems. Easier than I honestly expected. Went with 8190, Brown with Red Streak Freak. These look great.
> 
> Wife has a set in pink/black varigated with black cherry streak, but won't let me install them till the current set wears out. They definitely stand out though.
> 
> And the Picture. . .not the best background for a brown set of strings, but these go well with the APG bow. I'll be picking up another set shortly for my target bow.




Great looking setup


----------



## huntin_lifestyl

Awesome looking strings guys! gunna get my changed soon might have to try them out


----------



## 05_sprcrw

huntin_lifestyl said:


> Awesome looking strings guys! gunna get my changed soon might have to try them out


You will definitely like them :thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Here's a pic of the wife's Home Wrecker.

452X, Pink/Black Varigated with Black Cherry Streak Freak, Black Cherry Servings.
The Black Cherry streak is a little hard to see, but it makes trying to count twists in that pink/black a whole lot easier.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Those look great!


----------



## boneyard archer

Those do look great!
TTT for the best in bow strings!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Great Looking Strings on your wifes bow colo dually!!:thumbs_up Proline Strings are the best I have used in 40+ years of bow hunting and shooting and I have used a lot of different String makers! I Buy Prolines with confidence, knowing I am getting the best out there! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company.
Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.

I've seen my 3D scores coming up, and time spent tuning my bow going down. Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I used to fight with my Peep Sight on just about every String I had on my bows. I then tried a set of Proline Strings and Cables and never have to worry about that again. If that was the only reason I use them that would be good enough, but that is not the case. No String Seperation and my bow is easy and stays in tune much longer with Proline's on them! They also out last my old winners choice strings by double the amount of shoots. So if you want a string you can count on and last a long time, get you some Proline Strings and Cables and you will not be disappointed!! :thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

If your looking for a Great String at a reasonable price, take a look and order a set of Proline Strings and Cables! Why Proline and not any of the others? Because after 40+ years of shooting and hunting with bows, I have used a lot of different strings and cables on a lot of my bows and found Proline Strings and Cables just a step above the others. I do not worry about my strings anymore! No Peep Sight twist or serving seperation. My bows stay in tune a lot longer and tune a lot faster. Simply, Proline are the best I have used so far!! Try some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600

Happy Easter


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am ordering my back up strings soon, so many colors to choose from.


----------



## lbecker26

bump got my set of strings in green and bronze look awesome and shoot awesome. thanks.


----------



## colo_dually

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

Proline bow strings and cables are a great Quality built set that you can count on! Try a set today and find out for yourself! They are built to specs for your bow and setup is Fast and Easy! No peep twist and your bow will stay in tune a lot longer than using stock strings or most custom strings! Try you a set of PROLINES today!! :thumbs_up


----------



## boneyard archer

Back up top for the best in bow strings!
Customer service and quality products that can't be beat!


----------



## reezen11

proline strings are hard to beat. call today at 513-259-3738 and order some for yourself and find out what everyones talking about ..


----------



## mathews xt 600

Order your Proline bowstrings today and know you have ordered the most durable strings you can buy!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers

I have been shooting the new XS2 material Strings from Proline on my Vector 32 and am very pleased with them. I have over a thousand shoots on them so far with no peep twist, No Fraying, Bow has stayed in tune and also gained 5 fps over the stock strings that came on it! Can not go wrong with Proline Strings and Cables for sure! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11

customer service at proline is second to none ... i was having trouble with a string for my z7 extreme and joe went above and beyond his duty to make a set that worked...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I broke down and ordered a new set for the Eclipse. Again my brain came up with a weird color combo. I feel that it worked out pretty good and they are growing on me more and more.


----------



## mathews xt 600

I like that combo....very creative for sure!!!


----------



## roadster21

I also like that combo


----------



## reezen11

creative for sure Dustin! ive broke away from my color trend a bit as well this time im going with red and silver lol


----------



## bowhunter819

Dustin, nice color combo!! I like that one alot....just cause I have never seen it before..lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys, I always try to keep ordering different ones that no one has tried to see if I like it or not lol. And Forrest you better be careful red and silver is a gateway color pretty soon you will be experimenting with colors like I do :lol3:


----------



## mathews xt 600

Just placed an order for the new xs2 material in Flo orange and brown with the cable served in brown and the string served with Flo orange. Hey it's worth a shot. I'll post pics when they are on the bow. Don't get any better than Proline!!


----------



## bowhunter819

mathews xt 600 said:


> Just placed an order for the new xs2 material in Flo orange and brown with the cable served in brown and the string served with Flo orange. Hey it's worth a shot. I'll post pics when they are on the bow. Don't get any better than Proline!!



600, that should look good... I would like to see some pics once they arrive!


----------



## boneyard archer

Absolutely the best customer service and support.
PROLINE is the best in bow strings!!!!!!


----------



## reezen11

xs2 strings installed on the z7 extreme. will post pics soon.


----------



## reezen11

here they are cranberry and silver xs2 clear halo end servings


----------



## bowhunter819

Great looking strings Forrest!!


----------



## AVENSTOKE

This is my latest set,


----------



## Chancy B

What are the latest price's for streak freaks? No price info on the website.


----------



## reezen11

Chancy B said:


> What are the latest price's for streak freaks? No price info on the website.


85.00 a set shipped... streak freaks are the same $ as the regular 2 color strings..


----------



## reezen11

Proline bowstrings is where it's at for quality and service!


----------



## reezen11

proline bowstrings are the ONLY strings that will be on any of my bows .


----------



## reezen11

back in view....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11

heres a link to our main thread that is full of pictures and info... 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1756361


----------



## bowhunter819

Check out the new thread!


----------

